# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  زكريات شرف الانتماء للمريخ العظيم (كابتن الطاهر هواري)

## الطاهر هواري

*ملف مرفق 456
*

----------


## الطاهر هواري

*ملف مرفق 457
فرقة المريخ الماسية بعد عودة الاندية من الرياضة الجماهيرية...
                        	*

----------


## الطاهر هواري

*ملف مرفق 458

لقطة تجمع بين الطاهر هوارى وكابتن الهلال عز الدين الدحيش فى مباراة المريخ والهلال فى دورى الاندية باستاد الخرطوم فى السبعينات...
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا سلااااااااااااااااام
رجعتنا لزمن الرجال في المريخ

مشكوووور يا كابتن
*

----------


## الطاهر هواري

*ملف مرفق 459
لقطة خلال فترة الراحة لمباراة عودة الاندية بعد الرياضة الجماهيرية بين المريخ والهلال اللقطة بغرفة الملابس خلال فترة الراحة بين الشوطين حيث كانت النتيجة 1 لصالح الهلال فى الشوط الاول ويظهر فى الصورة المرحوم حسن ابو العائلة وخالد حسن عباس وانتهت المباراة بالتعادل هدف لكل فريق حيث احرز هدف التعادل للمريخ الزاكي زيكو من تمريرة رائعة للدكتور كمال عبد الوهاب امد الله فى ايامه ومتعه بالصحة والعافية...
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياريت ياكابتن الطاهر هواري تبدا في بوست كبير من هذا النوع تدينا معلومات عن لاعبي الزمن الجميل ديل واين هم الان
نريد ان نعرف عن كمال عبدالوهاب وسليمان عبدالقادر وحموري وسانتو واحمد سالم وبشاره والهادي سليم والطيب سند وعادل امين ووهبه وعمر احمد حسين وكوري والبقية الباقية من افذاذ لاعبي المريخ والسودان الذين سطروا اسماؤهم باحرف من نور في جدران الابداع الكروي المريخي والسوداني 
*

----------


## الطاهر هواري

*ملف مرفق 460

لقطة بمنزل اللواء خالد حسن عباس بجوار بنك التنمية الافريقي بالخرطوم قبيل مباراة المريخ والهلال والتى انتهت بفوز المريخ بهدف أحرزه كابتن العمدة والمباراة اقيمت باستاد الهلال ولمع فيها نجم كابتن عماد العمدة الذى تلاعب بمدافع الهلال كابتن فوزي المرضى وعلت صيحات جماهير المريخ المشهورة أنذاك " مالنا ومالو شرط سرواله"...
                        	*

----------


## الطاهر هواري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ياريت ياكابتن الطاهر هواري تبدا في بوست كبير من هذا النوع تدينا معلومات عن لاعبي الزمن الجميل ديل واين هم الان
نريد ان نعرف عن كمال عبدالوهاب وسليمان عبدالقادر وحموري وسانتو واحمد سالم وبشاره والهادي سليم والطيب سند وعادل امين ووهبه وعمر احمد حسين وكوري والبقية الباقية من افذاذ لاعبي المريخ والسودان الذين سطروا اسماؤهم باحرف من نور في جدران الابداع الكروي المريخي والسوداني 



لك التحايا والتقدير وتقديرا منى للاحبة بالمنبر سابدا فى تلك الذكريات الجميلة أملا من الاخوة بالاشراف مساعدتنا فى فتح بوست يحمل اسم ( ذكريات شرف الأنتماء للقبيلة الحمراء)  مع تحياتى...
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطاهر هواري
					

لك التحايا والتقدير وتقديرا منى للاحبة بالمنبر سابدا فى تلك الذكريات الجميلة أملا من الاخوة بالاشراف مساعدتنا فى فتح بوست يحمل اسم ( ذكريات شرف الأنتماء للقبيلة الحمراء) مع تحياتى...



ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية ياكابتن عودتك القوية للمنبر مصدر سعادة لنا
نريد ان يكون بيننا من سكب العرق والجهد في سبيل المريخ
يعني القابضين على الجمر
منتظرين بوستك الاروع على مر العصور بالتاكيد
*

----------


## مرهف

*ما أجملها من أيام وما أحلاها من ذكريات
ارشيف وتاريخ حافل بالانجازات والفخر وصدق الانتماء
بطبع الانسان (الماضي) دائماً يكون له عبق خاص في النفس مثل فوح الشذي
نسوح فيه ونسرح بالخيال في ذلك الزمان لنتفرس ملامح المريخ في تلك الوجوه
التي هي مثل الشمس فما زالت تمنحنا الضياء 
نجوم اثرت واعطت ورسخت في قلوبنا 
تحية حب واجلال واحترام وتقدير لتلكم الوجوه النيرة والصفوة الابرار
وابتهالاتنا لله العلي القدير ان يغفر لمن رحلوا عن هذه الدنيا وان يجعل قبورهم روضة من رياض الجنة
وان يسقيهم من الكوثر وان ينعمهم بصحبة الحبيب المصطفي صل الله عليه وسلم في دار الخلود
...

*

----------


## النافعابى

*الله يديك العافية وياريت ولو اديتنا المزيد
                        	*

----------


## الطاهر هواري

*ملف مرفق 462

فريق مدرسة الهوارة الثانوية الذى احرز بطولة الدورة المدرسية الاولى وأهدى نادى المريخ  الطاهر هوارى...
                        	*

----------


## الطاهر هواري

*ملف مرفق 463
فريق مدرسة الهوارة الذى فاز بالدورة المدرسية الثانية وأهدى نادى المريخ بقية النجوم وهم  المرحوم سامى عز الدين حسن، كابتن عماد عبد العزيز العمدة، كابتن احمد عبد الله فضل السيد( أحمودى) واخيرا كابتن عمر الساحر...
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا سلام يا كابتن ذكريات رائعة جدا جدا و مزيد من التوثيق 

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا رائع 
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*يا سلام الزمن داك 
ايام كان الزعيم فتوه و رجال
*

----------


## الطاهر هواري

*ملف مرفق 465

فرقة المريخ الماسية عقب عودة الاندية من الرياضة الجماهيرية مع اسماء اللاعبين الذين تشرفوا بإرتداء والذود عن شعار المريخ انذاك ونترحم على روح الراحل المقيم الكابتن سامى عز الدين عليه رحمة الله....
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*مريخ الزمن الجميل 

ليت الزمان يعود يوما

*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو(ميسي)
					

يا سلام الزمن داك 
ايام كان الزعيم فتوه و رجال



eisawieisawi
                        	*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*الله الله يا كابنت
والله الواحد يقرب يبكى من الحرقة
الزمن اتغير واختلف كتير
فرق السماء للارض 
 على كل حال ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية وياريت تتحفنا بكل ما لديك من صور
*

----------


## الطاهر هواري

*ملف مرفق 466

صورة لفريق المريخ خلال زيارة الفريق للاسماغيلية بجمهورية مصر العربية ويظهر فى الصورة محافظ الاسماعيلية برفقة كابتن سليمان عبد القادر أبو داؤد يصافحان اللاعبين قبل بدء المباراة ويظهر من اللاعبين الكباتن محمد على بخيت، الطاهر هواري، عماد العمدة، عصام حمورى ، اسامة عطا وكابتن زيكو...
                        	*

----------


## الطاهر هواري

*ملف مرفق 467
صورة لفريق الشباب القومى ( الفريق القومى ب) ويظهر فى المدرب القدير الالمانى سيزر واحد من اعظم المدربين الاجانب الذين تدربنا على يدهم سيزر تكفل بمعدات الفريق القومى الاول والثانى على نفقته الخاصة وتبرع بمعدات رياضية لوزارة الشباب والرياضة يظهر فى الصورة الراحل المقيم عليه رحمة الله كابتن سامى عز الدين ومن الخلف كابتن الهلال مصطفى سيماوى والطاهر هوارى...
                        	*

----------


## الطاهر هواري

*تلك المباراة الشهيرة بين الهلال والمريخ فى نهائى كأس السودان حيث كنت أتلقي العلاج بالقاهرة وكان معي الكابتن الراحل المقيم سامي عز الدين واتصل بنا نائب رئيس النادى وقتها ود الياس طالبا منا العودة للخرطوم وقطع رحلة العلاج وقد استجبنا انا والمرحوم سامى وعدنا للخرطوم من القاهرة استجابة لطلبه واتجهت من المطار راسا إلي فندق السودان حيث كان يعسكر المريخ وعند وصولي مباشرتا طلب مني المدرب القدير جعفر ضرار الاستعداد لإجراء تمارين لياقة بدنية وأبلغني بأن مهمتي الأساسية في هذه المباراة تتمثل فى اللعب ضد صديق عمري كابتن عبده الشيخ الذي تحول من المريخ وانضم لنادي الهلال... وبالفعل كنت من ضمن التشكيلة ولم أبدأ المباراة حيث كان عبده الشيخ احيتاطي وعندما طلب مدرب الهلال الكابتن جكسا من عبده الشيخ الإحماء استعدادا لدخول أرض الملعب طلب مني جعفر ضرار الإحماء أيضا فى ذات الوقت حيث تعالت صيحات جماهير المريخ وعندها غير مدرب الهلال رائه علما بأن الهلال كان متقدما بهدفين مقابل هدف وحيد للمريخ حتى الربع النهائي من المباراة وفى الدقيقة 85 من عمر المباراة إستطاع كابتن عمار خالد من إحراز هدفان متتالين في مرمي الهلال توج بهما المريخ بطلا للسودان.

تظل مثل هكذا زكريات عالقة فى الزاكرة احتراما وتقديرا لفطنة ودهاء بل قراءة صحيحة لمجريات المباراة من مدرب وطنى كبير بالاضافة للتحول الدراماتيكي فى نتيجة مباراة قمة فى نهائى كأس السودان من خسارة لنصر فى غضون دقيقتان فقط والذى يعتبر انجازا فى واحدة من اكبر المنافسات الموسمية...

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*بارك الله فيك كابتن هوارى فقد انعشت الذاكرة
وأعدت لنا شريط من الماضى والايام الخوالى !!
الرجاء الاكثار من سرد مثل هذه الذكريات الجميلة
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عامر بشير
					

الله الله يا كابنت
والله الواحد يقرب يبكى من الحرقة
الزمن اتغير واختلف كتير
فرق السماء للارض 
 على كل حال ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية وياريت تتحفنا بكل ما لديك من صور








يامحمد عامر
الزمن مااتغير
اتغيرنا نحن
الشتاء ياهو الشتاء
والصيف ياهو الصيف
والخريف ياهو الخريف
ومن ما قمنا ماعندنا ربيع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الصفوة الرائع الطاهر هواري على الذكريات المريخية الجميلة
لكن تسعفني الذاكرة ان المبارة المذكورة كانت قد انتهت 3/1 وليس 3/2 كما اذكر
وكان فيها الهتاف الشهير اشعلت النار ياعمار وكنت حينها متواجدا بمدني وغالبية اهلي هناك كانوا هلالاب وعملت فيهم الهوائل يومها
اه من ذكريات الانتصارات المريخية طعمها حلو بروعة وحلاوة مريخنا العظيم
ياريت تدينا فكرة عن مباراة جوبا الشهيرة وهدف سامي في الثواني الاخيرة
*

----------


## الطاهر هواري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم الصفوة الرائع الطاهر هواري على الذكريات المريخية الجميلة
لكن تسعفني الذاكرة ان المبارة المذكورة كانت قد انتهت 3/1 وليس 3/2 كما اذكر
وكان فيها الهتاف الشهير اشعلت النار ياعمار وكنت حينها متواجدا بمدني وغالبية اهلي هناك كانوا هلالاب وعملت فيهم الهوائل يومها
اه من ذكريات الانتصارات المريخية طعمها حلو بروعة وحلاوة مريخنا العظيم
ياريت تدينا فكرة عن مباراة جوبا الشهيرة وهدف سامي في الثواني الاخيرة



فعلا كلامك مظبوط النتيجة انتهت ثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف وحد احرزهم عمار خالد فى ربع الساعة الاخيرة من المباراة... المعذرة شكله دخل المابداوى (الكبر)...
*

----------


## الطاهر هواري

*ياريت تدينا فكرة عن مباراة جوبا الشهيرة وهدف سامي في الثواني الاخيرة[/QUOTE]
جوبا مالك على وما ادراك ما جوبا تلك المباراة التى ستظل تؤرق الهلالاب حيث قرر المرحوم جعفر نميرى الرئيس الاسبق ان يتبارى فريقا القمة المريخ والهلال فى أعياد الوحدة الوطنية وبمناسبة افتتاح امعة جوبا فى 6/10/1977م حيث كان وقتها رئيس الجمهورية مريخابى على السكين وكذلك ابوالقاسم محمد ابراهيم نائب رئيس الجمهورية وفى الجانب الاخر المرحوم زين الشباب زين العابدين محمد احمد عبد القادر وزير الشباب والرياضة هلالابى متزمت... واذكر جيدا كان المرحوم حسن أبو العائلة رئيس لنادى المريخ وكنا وقتها عائدين من رحلة طويلة شملت مصر والمغرب اجرينا فيها اكثر من ستة مباريات تجريبية مع الزمالك المصرى، الاسماعيلى، المصرى بورسعيد، وبالمغرب الوداد المغربى والرجاء البيضاوى... وكنا نعانى نقصا حيث كان سليمان وحمورى موقوفان بقرار من ابو العاائلة لعدم انضباطهما فى التمارين وكذلك سفر الحارس العملاق الطيب سند المفاجئ للشارقة وعدم وجود مدرب المريخ شيموناك حيث كان يشرف على المريخ الكابتن دقنو ورغم كل هذه الظروف قبل ابو العائلة التحدى...

أما فى الجانب الاخر فقد كان فريق الهلال فى قمة الجاهزية ويعج بالنجوم فى خط الهجوم الدحيش، على قاقارين، شواطين، محمد حسين كسلا، متوكل عبد السلام، قلة، الريشة وكانوا ضامنين نتيجة المباراة مائة المائة...

بدأت المباراة ولعب ابناء المريخ مباراة فى قمة الروعة كما لم يلعبها المريخ من قبل وحدث قبل واثناء سير المباراة خلاف كبير بين لاعبى الهلال بين الدحيش ومجموعته وقاقارين ومجموعته حتى لاحظنا ذلك داخل الملعب وفى الدقيقة 86 يستلم المرحوم الراحل المقيم سامى عز الدين عليه رحمة الله تمريرة رائعة من كابتن بشارة يضعها فى شباك الهلال كاول هدف له فى شباك الهلال...
 والذي تغنى له الادباء والشعراء وعلى رأسهم د.عمر محمود خالد والاديب المريخي الراحل صالح بانقا صالح «ابن البان» والاخير كتب لهذه المناسبة مقالا بعنوان - «الكأس والانناس يا ناس» كان له دويا هائلا في الوسط المريخي ومن هذه المباراة انطلقت شهرة اللاعب الفذ سامي عز الدين وكان اسمه إلى يوم رحيله انشودة عذبة في شفاه المريخاب.. وبالتالي فان افتتاحية المريخ بالهلال  في رحلة كأساته المحمولة جوا كان فالاً حسناً له في احراز البطولات الخارجية التي لم يحظى غيره بها في البلاد. جماهير المريخ اتخذت اغنية - جوبا مالك علي - شعارا لهتافاتها في المباريات كلما كان الهلال طرفا فيها كما انها اي الاغنية اكتسبت صدى واسعا في الاواسط الرياضية بجانب الفنية بعد هذه المباراة التاريخية...

رحم الله سامى عزالدين وأسكنه فسيح جناته بين الصديقين والشهداء وحسن اولئك رفيقا
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*شكرا اخونا هوارى على الزكريات الجميلة والتى كنا فيها نلتصق بالمزياع عند الساعة الثانية والربع كل يوم منتظرين برنامج عالم الرياضة ووقتها كانت الجرائد لاتصل عندنا فى الاقاليم الا فى صبيحة اليوم التالى

*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*شكراً الكابتن هواري اديك الصحة و العافية  .. ( ذكريات )
*

----------


## ابو تولا

*مشكووووووووووور الكابتن الطاهر هواري ونتمنى ذلك الزمن الجميل ان يعود ثاني ,,,,
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا الكابتن الرائع واحد افراد العهد المريخي الجميل الكابتن الطاهر هواري على ذكريات جوبا
حضرت هذه المبارة وانا صغير في نادي السكه حديد كسلا وكانت التلفزيونات ايامها تعد على اصابع اليد
وعندما اتى الهدف صار النادي كالسوق هيصه وطرب وافراح كان عدد المريخاب كبير جدا
والهلالاب انسحبوا وتركوا الساحة للمريخاب للاحتفال الذي استمر لعدة ايام
رحمك الله الرائع سامي عزالدين
*

----------


## أوهاج

*شكرا كابتنا هوارى متعك الله بالصحه والعافيه
*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*تسلم يا رائع ويا بخت المنتدى بيك
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*جزاك الله خيرا كابتن هوارى
متعك الله بالصحة والعافية 
*

----------


## الطاهر هواري

*ملف مرفق 476
صورة لفرقة المريخ بالاسماعيلية جمهورية مصر العربية 1977م ويطهر فى الصورة الكباتن المرحوم سامى عز الدين ، عماد العمدة، سالم الابيض، فتحى فرج الله ، فيصل كورى ، احمد سالم ، زيكو ، الطاهر هوارى ، كابتن حامد بريمة ، كابتن سليمان عبد القادر...
*

----------


## محمد star

*مشكووووووووووور ياحبيب انشاء الله يارب يتعاد الزمن الجميل ده

*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

*شكرا الاخ هوارى لقد انعشت ذاكرتى و اعدنتى للزمن الجميل حقيقة .
   حليل ايام لعبكم فى الدورة المدرسية حيث كانت مدرسة الهوارة قمة فى الفن و الابداع و فرينى و بيت الامانة و الانجيلية , ايام صقر و هوارى و العمدة و الساحر و سامى و اولاد العاتى و عبده الشيخ و متوكل عبد السلام و النقر و غيرهم كثير 
    ذكرتنى ايامى فى مدنى الثانوية عندما كنت اذهب لميدان المدرسة العربية فى العصريات للتمتع برؤية المرحوم سامى عزالدين فى التمرين و كان وقتها يلعب حارس مرمى .
      فى المباراة التى ذكرتها بين المريخ و الهلال و تصرف المدرب جعفر ضرار و المدرب جكسا دلالة على الفهم الجيد و المتقدم للمدربين معا و معرفتهما بقدرات اللاعبين و قراءة المباريات و كيفية التغيرات .
                    هذه شهادة للمدرب الوطنى و يا حليل ايام ناس منصور رمضان و سيد سليم و سليمان فارس و عبد الفتاح حمد حتى عهد مازدا .
                                       المدرب السودانى جيد فقط يحتاج للان نشعره بقيمته و ثقتنا فيه .
*

----------


## عجبكو

*ذكريات جميلة جدا و باليتنا حضرنا تلك الايام الخوالي 
*

----------


## الطاهر هواري

*الطاهر هواري
بقلم : معتصم عيدروس




الاسم : الطاهر محمد بابكر نمر
اللقب الطاهر هواري أطلقه القبطان الحاج حسن عثمان أمد الله في أيامه حيث ربط بين الهوارة وجزيرة الفيل مسقط رأسي وهواري بومدين والجزائر.
العمر :48 سنة
الحالة الاجتماعية :- متزوج ولي 3 إيناس طب أسنان بجامعة الخرطوم ، حاتم بالسنة الأولي ثانوية ، آية بالصف السادس ابتدائي 
البداية الرياضية:-1969-1974م
كانت البداية الرياضية بممارسة النشاط الرياضي مع بقية أبناء الحي الديم (جزيرة الفيل ) بكرة الشراب ثم النشاط المدرسي بالمرحلة الابتدائية بنفس الحي ومن ثم تكوين فريق من حي الديم بجزيرة الفيل حيث كان يضم الحي مجموعة كبيرة من الهواة وكنا نجد الدعم من رجالات الحي الذين كانوا يقفون معنا بوقتهم ومالهم تبلورت الفكرة وقمنا بإنشاء فريق الثوار وتم تغيير اسمه لجيفارا لشهرة جيفارا آنذاك وكان يضم مجموعة مشهود لها من أبناء الحي أذكر منهم على سبيل المثال لا الحصر الأشقاء حسين بشير وحسن بشير وإدريس بشير بجانب أشقائي بابكر وأزهري وكابتن وأحمودي والغريب في الأمر كنا عند تقسيمة الفريق لهلال ومريخ أختار جانب الهلال من الطرائف أن أحد أبناء الحي يدعي إدريس كان رجلا متدينا وسألناه عن ميوله للهلال أم المريخ فأجاب بأنه ختمي ولاأنسي إبن الحي حامد المتدين حيث كان من النجوم وفي إحدى المباريات تأخرت المباراة ودخل وقت صلاة المغرب فما كان من حامد وغادر الملعب للصلاة وتركنا نلعب ناقصين.
وكان العم بشير إدريس الأب الروحي للفريق وكان متكفلا بكل نفقات الفريق من ملابس رياضية ومصاريف الفريق لا بل حتى المعسكرات كانت تقام بمنزله العامر بجزيرة الفيل وكان بالجانب الأخر المنافسين الأقوياء فريق الإسماعيلي ذو الإمكانيات المادية العالية والتي كانت تفوق إمكانيات نادي جزيرة الفيل آنذاك وبالمناسبة فقد كان الإسماعيلي يضم عدد من الأشقاء مثل أسرة خيري محمد نور وأسرة مصطفي حسين وكان التنافس شديدا بيننا وهنالك فريق الزمالك الذي كان يمثل الضلع الثالث للمثلث حيث خرج من الجزء الجنوبي للحي.
كان الغرض من قيام الثلاثة فرق لخلق التنافس الحر وبالتالي تغذية فريق الحي بالنجوم اللامعين من أبناء الحي واضعين في الاعتبار مسالة الولاء لفريق الحي وعدم الاعتماد على اللاعبين من خارج الحي تحاشيا للصرف الزائد علاوة على مسالة الولاء والوفاء.
كنا نشارك في دوري الروابط الذي كان ينظمه الإتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم ورعاية الناشئين بمدني وحظينا كثيرا بشرف التباري مع أندية أحياء مدني المختلفة كالتضامن الذي كان يضم عمالقة الكرة بود مدني أمثال عادل الريح ونور الدين عبد المجيد وعبد الله الكوارتي وأذكر في احدي المباريات النهائية بين حيفارا والتضامن والتي أقيمت بإستاد مدني وكانت من ضمن مباريات توتو كورة حيث رشح المشاركين بجميع بقاع السودان التضامن وإذا بالمباراة تنتهي بالتعادل ويخسر الجميع فرصة الفوز بالجائزة الأولي. 
بعد ذلك تم ترشيحي مع مجموعة كبيرة من الزملاء بفريق جيفارا للانضمام لفريق الحي جزيرة دون أي مقابل مادي حيث كانت الكرة تمثل لنا الغاية المنشودة بعيدا عن الأهواء والماديات وكنا نري أن المقابل المادي يعتبر عيبا كبيرا بل كنا نلفظ كل من يحاول ابتزاز النادي أو يطلب مالا كان المدرب وقتها محمد حسن ضو البيت الذي قاد الفريق بصورة رائعة رغم إنه ليس من أبناء الحي وقد استفدت كثيرا من توجيهاته ونصائحة التي ساعدتني في بلوغي للشهرة والمجد.
كنت موفقا من البداية مع فريق جزيرة الفيل واشتركت معهم في مباريات الدوري كمدافع وبالتحديد ظهير ايمن وقتها كنت طالبا بمدرسة الهوارة الثانوية وصادف قيام الدورة المدرسية الأولي وكنت من ضمن مجموعة فريق الهوارة والذي كان يضم كوكبة من ألمع نجوم الفرق والروابط بمدني أذكر منهم على سبيل المثال مجذوب احمد الطيب وأستاذ عز الدين من فريق النهضة عادل الريح ونور الدين عبد المجيد من نادي الأهلي وسامي عز الدين / عماد العمدة /عمر الساحر /احمودي وشخصي والذين وقعوا مؤخرا لنادي المريخ وكان هنالك حسين السيد من نادي الاتحاد وأزهري بشير والذي كان يمارس كرة القدم والكرة الطائرة هنالك عثمان أحمد سليمان الذي وقع للهلال العاصمي واحمد الطيب.
وصل فريق مدرسة الهوارة للأدوار النهائية بالخرطوم في العام 1974م ممثلا لمحافظة الجزيرة بفرق كرة القدم الكرة الطائرة كرة السلة تنس الطاولة والسباحة واستطاع فريق الهوارة أن يكتسح كل المدارس المشاركة من العاصمة والأقاليم ووصلنا للمبارة النهائية أمام فريق بيت الأمانة والذي كان يضم ألمع نجوم الأندية العاصمية وبالتحديد الهلال والمريخ على رأسهم حارس المرمي عوض دوكة من نادي الموردة وعادل أبو جريشة حيث فازت الهوارة بالكأس بعد ضربات الجزاء وعدنا بالكأس للجزيرة أذكر وقتها كان المحافظ المرحوم أبو القاسم هاشم واستقبلتنا مدني عن بكرة أبيها وكان شرف لنا لا يضاهيه شرف وكانت نقطة البداية لي شخصيا لبلوغ الشهرة وبدأت تنهال على العروض من كل صوب وحدب وفضلت مواصلة نشاطي بفريق الحي جزيرة الفيل.
ثم جاءت الدورة المدرسية الثانية ووصلت الهوارة للمباراة النهائية أمام مدرسة بحري الشعبية في العام 1975م والتي كانت تضم مجموعة كبيرة من نجوم أندية العاصمة أذكر منهم عصام مصطفي لاعب الهلال السابق ومجموعة من لاعبي التحرير بحري وفازت الهوارة في هذه المباراة وعدنا بالكأس لمدني.
من خلال الحفل الذي أقيم بالمسرح القومي والذي أشرف عليه نفر كريم من رجالات الأعلام وعلى رأسهم الأستاذ/ أحمد محمد الحسن مهندس الدورات المدرسية وعوض الكباكا تم إخيتاري من ضمن أحسن ثلاثة لاعبين بالدورة المدرسية مع رفيق الدرب عبده الشيخ وعصام مصطفي وكانت الجائزة مرافقة الفريق القومي لدورة كأس أفريقيا بالحبشة.
بعد ذلك اتصل بي نادي الهلال العاصمي وقدم لي عرضا ضئيلا سبعمائة جنيه سوداني معللين ذلك بان عبد العظيم قلة الكبير تم تسجيله بنفس المبلغ الإ أن أعضاء مجلس إدارة نادي جزيرة الفيل رفضوا هذا العرض بعدها وأثناء تواجدي بإستاد ود مدني لمشاهدة مباراة للأهلي والاتحاد في نهائي الدوري حضر السيد/ الطيب عبد الجبار من أبناء جزيرة الفيل برفقة المرحوم همرور والعميد عبد المنعم النذير ودلدوم عليه رحمة الله وطلبوا مني الذهاب معهم لمنزل الدكتور الطريفي بحي الدرجة حيث تم التفاوض وقدم المريخ عرضا مجزيا مبلغ ثلاثة ألف جنيه وزعت على النحو التالي 1600 لنادي جزيرة الفيل و 1400 جنيه لي وتم الاتفاق على السفر ليلا للخرطوم وأذكر وقتها كانت هنالك أزمة بترولية وكان المريخابي الكبير العقيد محمد المبارك عليه رحمة الله مديرا للشرطة بمدني وقام بتزويدنا بالمواد البترولية وتحركنا للخرطوم ومنها لمدينة أم درمان منزل المرحوم المدرب منصور رمضان وقابلني عدد كبير من مشجعي المريخ وكان على رأس الإداريين القبطان حاج حسن عثمان أمد الله في أيامه ومتعه بالصحة والعافية والمرحوم الحاج شاخور الأب الروحي للمريخ بالإضافة للمرحوم همرور والمرحوم دلدوم وأمضينا تلك الليلة بذات المنزل وفي الصباح الباكر خرجت صحف الخرطوم تحمل في صفحاتها الرياضية خبر انضمامي للمريخ ومن ثم توجهنا للإتحاد العام لتكملة إجراءات التسجيل برفقة القبطان حاج حسن عثمان ودلدوم عليه رحمة الله وانهينا إجراءات التسجيل وطلبوا مني العودة لمنزل المدرب منصور والذي طلب مني الاستعداد لإجراء تمرين اختبار بمركز شباب أم درمان عصرا والتوجه لإستاد المريخ لا أداء مباراة ودية أمام فريق الاتحاد البحرواي مع بقية اللاعبين الجدد الذين انضموا للمريخ مازدا/ زيكو/ عبده الشيخ /عطا أبو القاسم واذكر جيدا بأن المرحوم منصور طلب مني اللعب في خانة السير دباك وتوفقنا جميعا في هذه المباراة وكانت نقطة البداية مع المريخ العظيم وكان ذلك في عام 1975م.

قصتي مع زين العابدين محمد أحمد عبد القادر وزير الشباب والرياضة (زين الشباب):-
بعد انتهاء الدراسة وقدومي للعاصمة بدأت البحث عن وظيفة وأبلغت إدارة النادي بذلك حيث كلف الأستاذ / أحمد محمد الحسن الصحفي المخضرم والمريخابي الأصيل وقام الأستاذ أحمد بالاتصال بالسيد/ زين العابدين محمد أحمد عبد القادر آنذاك وحدد لي موعد وذهبت برفقة أحمد محمد الحسن وقابلنا السيد/ زين العابدين الذي أبلغني بموافقته بتعييني بوزارة الشباب والرياضة شريطة أن لا أستعمل العنف مع كابتن مصطفي النقر والإ سيقوم بطردي من الوزارة.

البداية بالمريخ والنهاية بإعلان الرياضة الجماهيرية عام 1975:-
كانت هنالك مباراة في كاس الثورة الصحية بين الهلال والمريخ وتم اختياري من ضمن تشكيلة الفريق الأول لنادي المريخ رغم قصر الفترة بالمريخ ورغم تحذير الكثير من قدامي اللاعبين وعلى رأسهم كابتن بشارة عبد النظيف والسر كاو ندا وعمر أحمد حسن بعدم المجازفة واللعب من البداية الإ أنني لم آبه لنصائحهم وقررت الانصياع لطلب المدرب منصور رمضان عليه رحمة الله باللعب والذي قدم لي نصائح تلخصت بان المباراة عادية جدا ويجب أن تكون هادئ الأعصاب بعيدا عن التشنج والألتفات لصيحات الجماهير وبعون من الله تعالي اجتزت التجربة وكانت بمثابة البداية الصحيحة لي نحو سلم الشهرة والدخول لعالم الرياضة من خلال بوابة النادي العظيم المريخ ومن خلال مجريات المباراة ركز مدرب الهلال على ناحيتي حيث كان شواطين جناحا أيسر للهلال وقمت بمراقبته مراقبة لصيقة بعدها تم تغييره باللاعب قاسم وحدث له نفس المشهد وأخيرا تم تغير كابتن على قاقارين وفي احدي الكرات قمت بقياس كابتن على بالكرة هاجت على آثرها جماهير المريخ مما آثار حفيظة كابتن على قاقارين والذي قام بدفعي بدون كرة تدخل الطيب سند على إثر ذلك ووجه لكمة لكابتن على مما حدا بالحكم حمدي لطرده بالبطاقة الحمراء بعدها توقفت المباراة لزمن طول حيث كان يحضرها السيد رئيس الجمهورية أنذاك السيد/ جعفر محمد نميري وآل نهيان وبعد استئناف اللعب حل الهادي سليم حارسا للمرمي بديلا للطيب سند ومن احدي الكرات استطاع كابتن علي قاقارين من إحراز هدف المباراة الوحيد الذي انتهت عليه المباراة وفاز الهلال بكأس الثورة الصحية وعلت هتافات جماهير الهلال أبوكم مين قاقارين مما حدا بالرئيس نميري أن يعلن من دار الإتحاد الاشتراكي وفي مساء اليوم التالي حل الأندية الرياضية وقيام الرياضة الجماهيرية حيث صادف ذلك هزيمة الفريق القومي من الفريق الغاني بإستاد الهلال بامدرمان وخروج السودان من منافسات أمم أفريقيا وترافق مع ذلك احتجاجات من الجمهور الذي أشتبك مع اللاعبين وقذفهم بالزجاجات الفارغة مثل المريخ في هذه المباراة الطيب سند، الطاهر هواري، سليمان عبد القادر، محسن العطا، فيصل كوري ، بشارة عبد النضيف، عمر أحمد حسين ، الجيلي عبد الخير، كمال عبد الوهاب، الفاضل سانتو،عمار خالد ودخل الهادي سليم بديلا للطيب سند بعد طرده. 

لقب السد العالي ياهواري:-
نسبة لميلي الكثير للعنف القانوني وإجادتي لمسألة التزحلق تحت أرجل الخصم فقد أطلقت على جماهير المريخ لقب السد العالي ياهواري وكنت عندما أسمع صياح جماهير أزداد حماسا.

جمهور المريخ الوفي:-
تعتبر جماهير المريخ الوفية من أعظم مارايت بنادي المريخ تلك الجماهير الصابرة الوفية وتجسد المثال الحي للغيرة والوفاء فلهم مني التحية والتجلة فهم من وقفوا معنا وشجعونا بل تحملونا في وقت الشدائد والمحن وليس ذلك بغريب على مريخ الكيان الواحد والأسرة الواحدة ونتمني من الله أن تزول محنة المريخ الحالية ونري البسمة على شفاه تلك الجماهير الراقية والمخلصة للنجمة والمريخ.

دوري المحافظات:-
خلال فترة الرياضة الجماهيرية أعلن عن قيام المنافسة بين الأقاليم وتم اختياري لمنتخب الجزيرة الذي كان يشرف عليه المدربين سيد سليم وعبد العال ساتي واستطعنا الوصول للمباراة النهائية والفوز بالكأس.
الآثار السالبة لقرار الرياضة الجماهيرية:-
كان لقرار الرياضة الجماهيرية الأثر الكبير في تدني مستوي الكرة السودانية نتيجة هجرة عدد كبير من اللاعبين لدول الخليج وعلى رأسهم الفاضل سانتو وحموري الصغير وعروة حيث بلغ عدد اللاعبين المهاجرين آنذاك العشرات وبعد إعلان عودة الأندية الرياضية بدأنا النشاط مرة أخري مع أنديتنا في ظل غياب عدد كبير من النجوم واستردت الكرة السودانية جزء يسير من عافيتها بسبب توقف النشاط الرياضي وابتعاد اللاعبين عن التمارين المنتظمة رغم استمرار النشاط المدرسي وفي فترة الرياضة الجماهيرية وكان من إفرازات الدورة المدرسية الثانية أن قام المريخ بتسجيل مجموعة كبيرة من لاعبي الهوارة على رأسهم كابتن سامي عز الدين/ عماد العمدة/ أحمودي /عمر الساحر والذين ساهموا كثيرا في الذود عن شعار المريخ.
كأس السودان ورفضي المشاركة ضد فريق جزيرة الفيل:-
أوقعت قرعة كاس السودان المريخ من ضمن مجموعة كسلا والتي كانت تضم فرق جزيرة الفيل ومريخ كسلا ولحساسية المجموعة اعتذرت عن السفر والمشاركة ضد فريق جزيرة الفيل وقد تفهم الأخوة أعضاء مجلس الإدارة الأسباب التي أدت لاعتذاري وأذكر أن تعادل المريخ مع فريق جزيرة الفيل وفاز على مريخ كسلا وتأهل للمرحلة المقبلة.
مجلس أبو العائلة وإنجازات المريخ بعد الرياضة الجماهيرية:-
اتسمت فترة ما بعد الرياضة الجماهيرية بوجود مجلس إدارة قوي برئاسة المرحوم حسن أبو العائلة وقد شهد المريخ في تلك الفترة الإنجازات والإعجاز لحنكة المرحوم وقوة شكيمته وحزمه مع الجميع فقد قاد سفينة المريخ بكل إخلاص وتفاني وكان يضحي بالغالي والنفيس من أجل المريخ لا يجامل ولا يفرط في حقوق المريخ بل أسس لديمقراطية العمل الرياضي بنادي المريخ وجمع شمل الأسرة المريخية حين قام فريق المريخ بجولة شملت جميع بقاع السودان حيث بدأت من مدني مرورا بسنار والسوكي وسنجة ثم الأبيض والفاشر ونيالا وكان الهدف من الجولة توحيد كلمة أهل المريخ وجمع الدعم المعنوي وليس المادي حيث كانت خزينة المريخ فائضة بالسيولة بسبب الدعم اللا محدود من كبار رجالات المريخ وعلى رأسهم الأب الروحي الحاج عبد الرحمن شاخور عليه رحمة الله والقبطان الحاج حسن عثمان أمد الله في أيامه وبقية العقد الفريد من رجالات المريخ العظماء آنذاك.

اليوبيل الفضي للمريخ :-
توثيقا لتاريخ المريخ العريق قام مجلس المرحوم أبو العائلة بالاحتفال باليوبيل الفضي للمريخ حيث استمر الاحتفال زهاء الشهرين وتم استجلاب أكبر الفرق العالمية مثل أسلافا التشيكي والأفريقي التونسي حيث انتصر المريخ على الأفريقي وبعد نهاية المباراة رشح مدرب الأفريقي التونسي مجموعة من لاعبي المريخ للعب بأكبر الأندية الأوربية وقد تم ترشيحي وحموري وعبده الشيخ من قبل مدرب الأفريقي التونسي للعب بأندية أرويا. 
لم يكتفي مجلس ابو العائلة بذلك بل قام المريخ بجولة خارجية لجمهورية مصر العربية استمرت أكثر من شهرا تبارينا فيها مع أندية الزمالك والإسماعيلي المصري ونسبة لظروف ارتباط الفريق القومي للشباب للتنافس بالسعودية وظروف استعدادات الفريق القومي عدنا للسودان بعدها شددنا الرحال للمغرب في رحلة غير مسبوقة وقبل المغادرة عقد أبو العائلة اجتماع بصالة مطار الخرطوم أعلن خلالها وجود تمرد من بعض اللاعبين وعلى رأسهم سليمان عبد القادر وحموري وأن مجلس الإدارة قرر شطب سليمان عبد القادر من كشوفات المريخ وإيقاف حموري لمدة خمسة سنوات وسافرنا بدون النجمين سليمان وحموري حيث تبارينا مع كل الفرق المغربية وخاصة فريق الوداد المغربي وأذكر في تلك المباراة أضاع زيكو عدة أهداف وطلب مني المرحوم أبو العائلة لإبلاغ زيكو بأن ساعته تعطلت من جراء ضياع زيكو للأهداف ويخشى أن يتعطل قلبه فتحرك زيكو وأحرز هدفين متتالين في مرمي الوداد البيضاوي.

مباراة جوبا الشهيرة بعد عودة الأندية الرياضية:- 
بعد عودتنا من المغرب فوجئنا بأن رئاسة الجمهورية قررت الاحتفال بعيد الثورة في مدينة جوبا ومن ضمن البرنامج هنالك لقاء قمة بين الهلال والمريخ ووقتها كنا نعاني من نقص كبير في الفريق بسبب قرار مجلس الإدارة بشطب سليمان وإيقاف حموري وتدخل بعض العقلاء وتوسطوا للمرحوم أبو العائلة واستجاب المرحوم الذي قدم مصالح المريخ وقام بإلغاء العقوبة وإنخرط سليمان وحموري معنا بالمعسكر وسافرنا لجوبا وكنا نفتقد الحارس العملاق الطيب سند والذي هاجر للإمارات دون علم أو استئذان المجلس كذلك عدم وجود مدرب أساسي فقد تولي المهمة دقنو مساعد المدرب وعلى العكس تماما فقد كان فريق الهلال مكتملا عدة وعتادا وحسب توقعات الكثيرون فقد كانت حظوظ الهلال أوفر بالفوز وكان هذا الاعتقاد هو الدافع والحافز لنا لكسب المباراة وبالفعل فقد أبلي أبناء المريخ بلاءا حسنا وكسبنا المباراة بهدف سامي عزا لدين الشهير والذي دخل عن طريقه كابتن سامي لعالم النجومية والشهرة.
عرف المريخ عبر تاريخه الطويل بتضحيات اللاعبين والولاء والإخلاص واضعين نصب أعينهم سمعة النادي العريق بعيدا عن الابتزاز والماديات ويكفي المريخ فخرا بأن منزل كابتن بشارة عبد النضيف كان يأوي أكثر من خمسة عشر لاعبا وكذلك منزل خور شيد فكنا في المريخ أسرة واحدة ولهذا السبب كان المريخ عظيما في الأداء الرياضي داخل الملعب لذلك تمكن المريخ من إحراز الكثير من البطولات المحلية والخارجية بفضل تواجد مجلس إدارة قوي وعلاقات أسرية بين اللاعبين.

رحلة الكاميرون ووفاة المرحوم دكتور شرف الدين الطيب
خلال تواجدنا بدوالا بالكاميرون لأداء مباراة الذهاب مع كانون الكاميروني في منافسات الأندية الأفريقية حيث كان المرحوم دكتور شرف الدين الطيب طبيب الفريق لاحظنا أن المرحوم كان يحمل معه مسجلا عليه شرائط قرآن كريم وكان يستمع للقرآن في أثناء تناولنا للوجبات وكانت غرفته مجاورة لغرفتي مع كابتن عبد الشيخ وفي الصباح الباكر طلب المرحوم أبو العائلة من الصحفي المخضرم أحمد محمد الحسن التجهيز لإجماع مع اللاعبين أبلغنا من خلاله المرحوم أبو العائلة بخبر وفاة الدكتور شرف الدين الطيب وأن أي أبو العائلة سيرافق الجثمان للخرطوم وأن المريخ سيؤدئ المباراة وبالفعل فقد رافق المرحوم الجثمان وواصلنا إعدادنا في ظروف نفسية بالغة التعقيد وحضر أبو العائلة المباراة والتي انتهت بهزيمتنا 2 صفر حيث أضاع حموري هدفين مضمونين.
تغلبنا على فريق كانون بالخرطوم 2/1 وتأهل فريق كانون على حساب نتيجة مباراة الذهاب وبالمناسبة كانت هزيمة المريخ لفريق كانون أول هزيمة من فريق أفريقي وأذكر أن وقفت جماهير الهلال مع فريق كانون واحضروا معهم كوانين فارغة وعندما أحرز كانون هدفه الوحيد أشعلت جماهير الهلال النيران بالكوانين بعدها دبت الروح في لاعبي المريخ وغيروا نتيجة المباراة وخرج المريخ فائزا بهدفين وأقصي من مواصلة المشوار بكل شرف

تحويل هزيمة الهلال لنصر والفوز بكأس السودان:-
أذكر تلك المباراة الشهيرة بين الهلال والمريخ حيث كنت أتلقي العلاج بالقاهرة وكان معي وكابتن سامي عز الدين واتصل بنا ود الياس طالبا العودة للخرطوم وقد عدت من القاهرة استجابة لطلبه واتجهت من المطار مباشرتا إلي فندق السودان حيث كان يعسكر المريخ وعند وصولي مباشرتا طلب مني المدرب القدير جعفر ضرار الاستعداد لإجراء تمارين لياقة بدنية وأبلغني بأن مهمتي الأساسية في هذه المباراة اللعب ضد صديق عمري كابتن عبده الشيخ الذي تحول من المريخ وانضم لنادي الهلال ولم أبدأ المباراة حيث كان عبده الشيخ احيتاطي وعندما طلب مدرب الهلال من عبده الشيخ الإحماء استعدادا لدخول أرض الملعب طلب مني جعفر ضرار الإحماء أيضا وعندها غير مدرب الهلال رائه ووقتها كان الهلال متقدما بهدفين مقابل هدف حتى الربع النهائي من المباراة حيث استطاع كابتن عمار إحراز هدفان متتالين في مرمي الهلال توج بها المريخ بطلا للسودان.

قصة إصابتي في مباراة الهلال والمريخ:
في إحدى مباريات الهلال والمريخ وحيث كان كابتن عماد خوجلي يلعب جناحا أيسرا ويلبس حذاء جلد محلي الصنع وبه مسامير بارزة علما بأن هذا النوع من الأحذية كان ممنوعا وفي إحدى الكرات وضع حذاؤه في وجهي وأصابني بجرح كبير سالت الدماء على إثره وتم نقلي للمستشفي العسكري بأم درمان وأجريت لي عملية جراحية من ثلاثة عشرة غرزه وبعدها اضطررت لإجراء عملية تجميلية بالقاهرة ومن المفارقات لازلت أحتفظ بفنيلة المريخ وعليها الدماء.

قصتي مع كابتن النقر:-
في إحدى مباريات هلال مريخ حدث احتكاك بيني وبين كابتن مصطفي النقر حينما دفعه كابتن سامي عز الدين ووقع أرضا فوجه لي إساءة شديدة فما كان مني والإ أن أضربه برأسي ضربة قوية سالت الدماء من وجهه وعلمت في اليوم التالي بأنه أجريت له عملية جراحية فقمت بزيارته ببنك أبو ظبي الوطني الذي كان يعمل به وكانت علامات عدم الرضاء بادية على وجهه.

الفريق القومي عام 1977م :-
بعد عودة الأندية الرياضية تم اختياري ضمن لاعبي الفريق القومي وشاركت في دورة وسط وشرق أفريقيا التي أقيمت بالخرطوم عام 1978م ومن ثم تم اختياري للفريق القومي للشباب والذي كان يشرف عليه الخبير الألماني سيزر وكان فريق الشباب يضم وقتها خيرة لاعبي الأندية السودانية وقد طاف هذا الفريق العديد من الأقاليم السودانية ومن ثم سافرنا لتمثيل السودان في أسبوع الأخوة المصري بالإسكندرية ضمن بعثة ضمت جميع الألعاب الرياضية علاوة على فرقة الأكروبات السودانية وفرقة الفنون السودانية وكان يشرف على الفريق الأستاذ/ محجوب علي وعوض الكباكا بعد ذلك سافرنا لكينيا عام 1979 لدورة شرق ووسط أفريقيا وكان أداء المنتخب الوطني سلبي للغاية حيث تزيل الفريق قائمة الدورة وكان ذلك بسبب الخلافات بين لاعبي الهلال والمريخ وإستمريت لاعبا بالفريق القومي حتى تركي للكرة عام 1984م.
من المواقف الطريفة في رحلة كينيا حيث كان المرحوم هاشم ضيف الله المدير الفني للفريق القومي والمدرب وكان الفريق القومي يضم عشرة لاعبين من كل من الهلال والمريخ وحدث إشكال كبير في من يتولي الكابتنية حموري الصغير أم مصطفي النقر وأضطر إدارة البعثة الاتصال بالاتحاد العام الذي رشح حموري للكابتنية وأصر المرحوم هاشم بأن يكون النقر كابتن وأذكر في المباراة الأولي أمام تنزانيا والتي خسرناه بأربعة أهداف دون مقابل وفي اليوم التالي للمباراة طلب منا المرحوم هاشم ضيف الله الذهاب للإستاد للبحث عن دبلة مصطفي النقر الضائعة وأثناء بحثنا عن الدبلة تخطي النقر والجيلي عبد الخير منتصف الملعب فما كان من حامد بريمة الطلب إليهم بالعودة والبحث في منتصف الملعب الذي يخصنا حيث لم يستطع أي لاعب منهم تخطي منتصف الملعب.

التشكيلة الثابتة سر تفوق المريخ:-
اعتمد المريخ تشكيلة ثابتة في أدائه للمباريات واستطاع من خلالها التفوق على بقية الأندية بما فيها الهلال الند التقليدي للمريخ رغم تعدد المدربين آنذاك من المرحوم منصور رمضان / شيموناك / جعفر ضرار وأخيرا كابتن دقنو وكان من الصعب على أي لاعب يفقد خانته بسبب الإصابة أو ضعف اللياقة بأن يعود للتشكيلة مما خلق جو من التنافس الشريف بين اللاعبين انعكس على الأداء الراقي للمريخ وهذا هو السر الذي يمتلكه المريخ دون سواه من الأندية الأخرى.

بداية العد التنازلي للمريخ بتعين مجلس إدارة ضعيف:-
بعد انقضاء فترة مجلس المرحوم أبو العائلة نشطت المعارضة المريخية في إقناع القائمين على آمر الرياضة بتعين مجلس إدارة للمريخ وكان المجلس برئاسة اللواء خالد حسن عباس وزير النقل آنذاك واللواء فيصل محمد عبد الله وود الياس وعباس مدني والفاتح منير حيث لعب هذا الثلاثي دورا سلبيا من خلف الكواليس ودون علم السيد/ خلد حسن عباس وقد نجحوا في زعزعة الاستقرار بالنادي حيث بدأت مسالة المحاباة والشللية بين اللاعبين وعندها طلبنا نحن قدامي اللاعبين اجتماعا بالمجلس لتدارك هذا الخطر وتحدثت أنا شخصيا عن الفوارق بين اللاعبين في مسألة العدادات ومصاريف المواصلات ولم يرضي حديثي هؤلاء السادة وبيتوا لي النية مستغلين غيابي بسبب الامتحانات النهائية للسنة الأولي بجامعة القاهرة فرع الخرطوم حيث كان معي الكابتن أحمد عباس وقد تم استدعائي من قبل الثلاثي وأبلغوني بأنني بين خياران المريخ أو الجامعة فأبلغتهم بأن خياري الجامعة وواصلت غيابي حتى نهاية الامتحانات التي صادفت موسم فك التسجيلات حيث تقدم لي بعض الأخوة بنادي الهلال ورفضت ذلك الطلب وكذلك نادي الموردة وكذلك رفضت العرض الذي قدم لي وعندها اتصل بي السيد/ خالد حسن عباس المريخابي الأصيل والذي كانت تربطني به صلة قوية لزهده وإخلاصه للمريخ وقام بإرسال كابتن كمال عبد الوهاب لي حيث كنت أعمل ببنك النيلين الخرطوم وذهبت مع كمال لمكتب خالد حسن عباس الذي طلب مني التوقيع للمريخ ولبيت طلب السيد/ خالد حسن عباس وكان ذلك في أخر يوم لفك التسجيلات وكان ذلك مقابل مبلغ خمسة ألف جنيه شيك مسحوب على بنك فيصل فرع أم درمان حيث كان الأخ فتحي إبراهيم عيسي يعمل مديرا بالفرع وذهبت في ذات اليوم لتحصيل الشيك وأبلغني الأخ فتحي عدم وجود رصيد وأن المريخ ملتزم بسداد المبلغ وصدقت ذلك وعدت لمكتبي وعند الساعة الثالثة إلا ربعا وأنا عائدا للمنزل مع زوجتي ومن خلال برنامج عالم الرياضة أذيع نبأ توقيعي للمريخ وقبل نهاية البرنامج فاجأني المذيع عبد الحمن عبد الرحمن بأن جاءهم مايلي بان المريخ شطب اللاعب الطاهر هواري لم اصدق في البداية هذا الخبر وأخيرا تيقنت بأن ما خطط له أعداء الاستقرار بالمريخ قد نجحوا فيه وعند وصولي للمنزل اتصلت بي سكرتيرة السيد/ خالد حسن عباس وأبلغتني بأن الريس يود التحدث معي وفعلا تحدثت مع السيد/خالد حسن عباس وطلب مني الحضور لمنزله وبالفعل ذهبت لمنزل السيد/ خالد وتناولنا طعام الغداء وذهبنا النادي سويا حيث كان ممتعضا من هذا التصرف ولم يحضر ليلتها الثلاثي للنادي وطلب من مدير النادي إبلاغهم بالحضور لاجتماع عاجل صباح الغد بمكتبه بالوزارة وبالفعل فقد حضر الجميع بما فيهم الصحفيين من أهل المريخ وعلى رأسهم الصحفي الفذ الأستاذ/ أحمد محمد الحسن وكنت موجودا حيث أفتتح الاجتماع السيد/ خالد موجها انتقادات شديدة لمن قام بهذا التصرف الذي لا يشبه أخلاقيات المريخ وطلب منهم تصحيح الوضع وأذكر أن قام الواء خالد بمحاولة قلب طاولة مكتبه عليهم وأخيرا أصدر قرارا بضمي للجنة الفنية للمريخ لمواصلة نشاطي الرياضي بالنادي ونتيجة للحساسيات المفرطة بيني وبين هؤلاء الشرذمة فضلت الابتعاد عن النادي.

لست عضوا بالمريخ:-
بعد قرار شطبي وما تبعه من أحداث ذهبت لنادي المريخ لاستلام بطاقة العضوية بنادي المريخ وفوجئت بأنني لست عضوا بنادي المريخ ولا يحق لي التقدم لاستلام بطاقة عضوية بنادي المريخ تصور المهازل وعندها قررت أن أقطع صلتي بهذا المجلس حتى يفتح الله على المريخ بمجلس يقدر أبناء المريخ ومجهوداتهم وللأسف الشديد فقد إنفضح أمرهم واعتبرتهم في عداد المفقودين وركزت على حياة العملية والعلمية.

زواجي من أسرة هلالابية:-
فؤجئت عند تقدمي لطلب يد زوجتي بأن والدها السيد/ هاشم إبراهيم محمد خير هلالابيا ورئيس نادي الهلال بالأبيض مع العلم بان زوجتي أيضا هلالابية.
شخصيات أدين لها بالولاء:-
من المدربين بود مدني:-
المدرب القدير سيد سليم
المدرب القدير عبد العال ساتي
المدرب محمد حسن ضو البيت
المرحوم الأمين أبو ليلي 
المدرب حمد محمد أحمد 
الكابتن عمر بخيت
من العاصمة:-
المدرب القدير شيموناك
المدرب القدير محمد عابدين
المدرب القدير سيزار الألماني 
المدرب القدير جون ما ننج الإنجليزي
المدرب القدير جعفر ضرار
المدرب القدير دقنو
من الإعلاميين الرياضيين:-
الأستاذ المرحوم هاشم ضيف الله
الأستاذ المرحوم حسن عز الدين
أستاذ الأجيال أحمد محمد الحسن
الأستاذ/ مرغني أبو شنب
الأستاذ/ عمر عبد التام 
الأستاذ هساي
الأستاذ عوض أبشر 
الأستاذ دسوقي محمد أحمد
من الشخصيات الرياضية:-
المرحوم الحاج عبد الرحمن شاخور
المرحوم حسن يوسف الحسن أبو العائلة
المرحوم عبد الحميد الضو حجوج
المرحوم همرور 
المرحوم محمد عثمان دلدوم
القبطان حاج حسن عثمان أمد الله في أيامه 
السيد/ خالد حسن عباس
السيد/ مهدي الفكي
الأستاذ/ فؤاد التوم
السيد/أحمد عبد الرحمن الشيخ
السيد/ طه على البشير
زعيم أمة الهلال السيد/ الطيب عبد الله
السيد/ عبد الله السماني
السيد/ عبد المنعم عبد العال
السيد/ الكاروري
السيد/ مأمون مبارك أمان
السيد/ مجدي شمس الدين
الجنيد الطاهر عثمان عيسي 
زرت العديد من الدول مع الفريق القومي ونادي المريخ حيث سنحت لي الفرصة بزيارة الحبشة لعدة مرات ثم كينيا /يوغندا/ملاوي/ الكاميرون/ المغرب /جمهورية مصر العربية لعدة مرات.

رسائل طويلة:-
نعيب على نادي المريخ عدم تكريمه للاعبين أسوة بنادي الهلال العريق الذي ظل وفيا دوما بتكريمه للاعبين ونتمنى أن يتدارك أهل المريخ هذا الخطأ والإجحاف الكبير في حق أبناء المريخ الذين ضحوا بالغالي والنفيس ويعملوا على إقامة تكريم جماعي لكل من ساهم في الحركة الرياضية بهذه المؤسسة الرياضية العريقة نادي المريخ صونا وعرفانا لتاريخ هؤلاء النجوم والإداريون.

القبطان الحاج حسن عثمان أقول له أمد الله في أيامك ومتعك بالصحة والعافية فقد كنت المريخ بحاله وكان المريخ بك ولولا تواجدك المستمر بالنادي ومساعداتك المستمرة اللاعبين لتوقف عطاء كثير منهم ولما وصل المريخ لهذه المرحلة المتقدمة من الشهرة والمجد وأتمني أن يتم تكريمك من قبل المريخ وهذا اضعف الأيمان لشخص في قامتك يمثل تراث نادي بحاله أكرر متعك الله بالصحة والعافية يا قبطان المريخ العظيم
أستاذ الأجيال أحمد محمد الحسن الصحفي الراقي ومهندس الدورات المدرسية والجندي المجهول بنادي المريخ أقول له يكفينا فخرا أن ننهل من أخلاقياتك وحرصك الدءوب من أجل صحافة رياضية حرة نزيه قلم جرئ فقد كنت لنا بمثابة الوقود الذي أوصلنا لعالم النجومية والشهرة فلك منا التحية والتجلة والتقدير وستظل في حدقات العيون نبراسا نهتدئ به وقاموسا نرجع له في عند المحن متعك الله بالصحة والعافية أستاذنا الجليل.
المرحوم الحاج عبد الرحمن شاخور/ المرحوم أبو العائلة / المرحوم عبد الحميد الضو حجوج / همرور / دلدوم /وحاج التوم يستحقون الوفاء والعرفان من المريخ ولن نستطيع رد المعروف لهم حتى لو شيد المريخ لهم نصب تذكاري فقد كانوا المريخ وكان المريخ بهم عليهم رحمة الله.
السيد/ مهدي الفكي / طه صالح شريف / حسن أحمد عبد الله/ العم أحمد سعيد أمد الله في أيامكم جميعا فقد قدمتم الكثير للمريخ ووصلتم به لمراتب المجد وأقل ما يمكن أن يقابل مجهودكم بالتكريم الذي يليق بمكانتكم وأصالتكم.
من نادي الهلال نذكر بالخير دوما الريس الطيب عبد الله زعيم أمة الهلال والسيد/ طه على البشير الأب الروحي للهلال والمهندس/ عبد الله السماني والصديق العزيز أحمد عبد الرحمن الشيخ فهم الهلال وخرج منهم الهلال متعكم الله بالصحة والعافية جميعا

رسائل قصيرة:-
ما نراه حاليا لايمت للكرة السودانية بصلة ويعتبر عك كروي بكل المقاييس!!! 
الاتحاد العام ووزارة الشباب لم يفعلا شيئا لتطوير كرة القدم وظلا يتفرجان على ما يحدث من مهازل بالوسط الرياضي فهل من صحوة رياضية تقضي على الأخضر واليابس وتعيد الروح في الرياضة السودانية؟؟؟
نتمني أن يكون ضباط الاتحاد العام قد استفادوا من سلبيات الماضي لاسيما بعد إعادة ترشيحهم وان يعملوا بروح وطنية صادة مع جميع الرياضيين بمختلف انتماءاتهم وميولهم الرياضية من اجل النهوض بالكرة السودانية بعيدا عن المكايدات وتصفية الحسابات والنظرة الضيقة التي قضت على كرتنا السودانية.
المدينة الرياضية ذهبت في خبر كان أمام مرأى ومسمع من الجميع في ظل غياب القانون فعلام السكوت على الباطل؟؟؟
تسييس الرياضة وتدخل الدولة سيجر الوسط الرياضي لمزيد من التدهور والتدني فهل تستفيد الدولة من تدخلها بتعين لجنة رياضية قومية لإعادة الروح للرياضة؟؟؟ 
لابد من عودة الدورات المدرسية وأشبال الأندية واتركونا من قصة المدارس السنية التي لا تثمن ولا تغني عن جوع الرياضة السودانية.

تجربة الاحتراف بالسودان فاشلة فاشلة حتى إشعار أخر في ظل غياب القوانين المنظمة لللإحتراف والإمكانيات المادية للأندية

رسالة للاعبي المريخ:- 
المريخ تراث قومي وتاريخ رياضي عريق لا يقبل أنصاف الحلول ومن أراد أن يرتدي شعار المريخ عليه أن يضحي بالغالي والنفيس من أجل المريخ أما الزبد يذهب جفاء وليمكث في الأرض ما ينفع الناس، لقد جنيتم كثيرا في حق المريخ وأوصلتموه للقاع بتقاعسكم وابتزازكم للنادي عودوا لصوابكم وتحملوا مسئولياتكم كاملة غير منقوصة والتاريخ لا يغفر لكم ما يحدث للمريخ فهل من أذان صاغية؟؟؟







*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*ليت اجيال اليوم يحملون ولو اليسير مما كنتم تتحلون به يا كابتن
امتعتنا بالسرد القيم متعك الله بموفور الصحة والعافية
                        	*

----------


## الطاهر هواري

*الدورات المدرسيةنسمع كثيرا عن موضوع الدورات المدرسية ولتعميم الفائدة سنغوص فى أعماق الدورات المدرسية التاريخ والايجابيات التى أفرزتها هذه الدورات المدرسية فى بداية السبيعينات حيث بدات فكرة الدورة المدرسية بالقسم الرياضى لجريدة الصحافة ونبعت الفكرة وخرجت للوجود من قبل المرحوم حسن مختار رئيس القسم الرياضى بجريدة الصحافة أنذاك وبجانبه الاستاذ وأبو الأجيال أحمد محمد الحسن الصحفى المخضرم الذى كان له القدح المعلى فى اخراج الدورة المدرسية فى صورتها الرائعة وتحقيق الأهداف التى قامت من اجلها الدورة المدرسية حيث كشفت العشرات من اللاعبين فى شتى ضروب الرياضة من كرة قدم ، طائرة ، باسكت بول، تنس ، ألعاب قوى ، سباحة وبقية المناشط الاخرى وخاصة المبدعين فى مجال الغناء والتمثيل والشعر فقد كانت دورة مدرسية شاملة بحق وحقيقة جمعت كل ولايات السودان حتى الولايات الجنوبية فى نهائى الدورة المدرسية واشتد التنافس بين الولايات وبلغ ذروته عندما قامت الولايات بتحفيز ورعاية ابنائها لتشتعل المنافسة وقد كانت منافسة شريفة امتعت الجماهير التى كانت فى حيرها من أمرها لتعدد المناشط وتنوعها بين الطلبة والطالبات.فى احصائية بسيطة جدا عن عدد اللاعبين بمجال كرة القدم فقط من خريجى الدورات المدرسية والمسجلين بأندية العاصمة الهلال والمريخ والموردة هنالك أكثر من ثلاثة وثلاثين لاعب كرة قدم استطاعوا ان يحتلوا مكانهم بصفوف الفريق الأول ويبلغوا النجومية من خلال بروزهم المشرف بالدورة المدرسية وأذكر جيدا عندما تم تكوين المنتخب المدرسى الذى مثل السودان فى اسبوع الاخاء المصرى السودانى وبتونس حيث كان المعسكر يضم اكثر من خمسين نجما من الدورة المدرسية وتم تصفيتهم لثلاثون لاعبا من خيرة نجوم الدورة المدرسية حيث كان يشرف على المنتخب المدرسى اداريا الهلالابى والمربى الكبير الاستاذ/ محجوب على عليه رحمة الله وكان الاستاذ/ عوض كباكا والمدرب القدير يوسف مرحوم يشرفان تدريبيا على المنتخب فى حين كانت هنالك تغطية اعلامية كبيرة تحت رعاية القسم الرياضى بجريدة الصحافة وبقية الصحف الاخرى.نقولها للتاريخ لقد كانت روعة الدورات المدرسية تكمن فى التنظيم الرائع للدورة المدرسية مما انعكس ايجابا على برامج الدورة المريحة ومستوى الانضباط والاداء الفنى الراقى جدا رغم العدد الكبير من المشاركين والمشاركات من الجنسين اولاد وبنات والأهم من ذلك لم تكن الدورة المدرسية مسيسة بل كانت الدولة ترعى الدورة المدرسية اذ عادة مايشرف الختام السيد/ رئيس الجمهورية انذاك السيد/ جعفر محمد نميرى وأركان حربه ومنهم بذات الخصوص زين الشباب وزير الشباب والرياضة المرحوم زين العابدين محمد احمد عبد القادر عليه رحمة الله.لم تكتفى لجنة الدورة المدرسية بذلك التنظيم الرائع فقط فقد رصدت حوافز عينية ومادية تشجيعية منها على سبيل المثال اختيار احسن ثلاثة لاعبين من المبرزين بكرة القدم لمرافقة الفريق القومى فى رحلته لاثيوبيا لحضور الدورة الافريقية فى عام 1976م باديس ابابا حيث تم اختيار شخصى الضعيف من الهوارة والكابتن عبده الشيخ من الانجيلية والكابتن عصام مصطفى من مدرسة بحرى الشعبية حيث كانت المباراة النهائية فى الدورة المدرسية الثانية بين الهوارة مدنى وبحرى الشعبية ممثلة لمدارس الخرطوم.كما هو معلوم فقد فازت مدرسة الهوارة مدنى بالدورة الاولى حيث تقابلت أمام بيت الامانة التى كانت عبارة عن هلال مريخ حيث كانت تضم نجوم الفريقين نذكر منهم حمورى، عادل عطا، ابوجريشة، والحارس العملاق عوض دوكة حارس الموردة وانتهت المباراة بفوز الهوارة بركلات الجزاء الترجيحية بعد ان انتهى الشوطين والزمن الاضافى بالتعادل السلبى وكذلك فازت الهوارة بالدورة الثانية حيث هزمت بحرى الشعبية بهدف وحيد للمرحوم سامى عزالدين.سجل المريخ من مدرسة الهوارة وحدها شخص الضعيف عقب نهاية الدورة المدرسية الثانية عام 1975 بينما سجل  المرحوم سامى عزالدين، عماد العمدة، أحمودى، عمر الساحر بعد الرياضة الجماهيرية فى حين سجل الهلال أسامة حارس مرمى جزيرة الفيل.بعد الدورة المدرسية الثالثة بدأ العد التنازلى للدورات المدرسية حيث ظهرت وجوه جديدة أرادت أن تكوش على الدورة المدرسية مما استوجب انسحاب الوجوه القديمة التى كان لها الباع واليد الطولى فى نجاح الدورات المدرسية وللاسف الشديد هذا حالنا فى البلد اذا راينا احد يحقق نجاحا نعترض طريقه بالمعوقات والسلبيات وتلاشت الدورة المدرسية ومسحت من الخارطة لفترة طويلة بسبب طمع اصحاب المطامع والمقربين من أهل السلطة حتى جاءت الانقاذ بمشروعها الحضارى الذى  قضى نهائيا على الدورة المدرسية حيث  تم تسيس وتفصيل الدورة المدرسية على مقاس اهل الانقاذ وبالتالى ابتعاد اهل الخبرة والدراية وتجاهلهم عن عمد وبالتالى افرغت الدورة المدرسية من محتواها واصبحت مشاركة الجنس الناعم شبه مستحيلة فى المناشط الرياضية المختلفة مما اجبر الدولة على اعلان قيام الدورة المدرسية فى المنافسات الفنية فقط الأناشيد الوطنية والشعر متجاهلين كافة المناشط الرياضية الاخرى وخير شاهد على ذلك الدورة التاسعة عشرة بمدنى والتى كانت تحمل فقط أسم الدورة المدرسية.الحقيقة الغائبة الحاضرة أن الدورات المدرسية ساهمت بقدر كبير جدا فى تطور وتغذية كل المناشط الرياضية وخاصة كرة القدم بل ساعدت فى اكتشاف المواهب فى مختلف ضروب الرياضة والفن لذا لابد من مراجعة الاخطاء التى صاحبت الموت السريرى للدورة المدرسية والامر يستوجب اعادة الروح للدورة المدرسية من خلال اهل الدراية والخبرة كى نعيد للدورة المدرسية سيرتها الاولى.مع تحياتى.
*

----------


## الطاهر هواري

*المريخ يكون أو لايكونالزملاء لاعبى فريق المريخ العريقالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهلقد تابع الجميع مباريات المريخ بالدورى الممتاز هذا الموسم وما حدث لم يكن متوقعا على الاطلاق حيث غادرالمريخ البطولة مبكرا وبنتائج لاتشبه المريخ حيث كانت كل المؤشرات تصب فى خانة احراز المريخ لبطولة الممتاز وبلوغ نهائى كأس الاندية الافريقية، وقد حدث عكس التوقعات وأصيب الجميع بالذهول والاحباط نتيجة الخروج المبكر من البطولة الافريقية والتفريط فى الدورى الممتاز ولازلنا نعول كثيرا على كأس السودان لعودة الروح وبداية الاستعداد للموسم الجديد والذى يجب أن يكون أحمرا منذ البداية ولن نقبل بأى هزة أو مجرد هدف يلج شباكنا ناهيك عن تعادل فى مباراة.دعونا ننسى الحديث عن أحداث هذا الموسم ونتائجه ونتعاون جميعا ونجهز انفسنا للموسم القادم وأن نرفع شعار التحدى من الان لاحراز البطولات المحلية والقارية وهذا اضعف الايمان، كما أسلفت مهمتكم ليست بالسهلة وتتطلب منكم اللياقة البدنية والذهنية العالية لنعود للمنافسة علاوة على الاصرار والبذل والتضحية من أجل رد الاعتبار لسمعة المريخ أولا وسمعتكم ثانيا وكى نبلغ مبتغانا لا بد من معالجة سلبياتنا بكل أمانة وشفافية والاستفادة من الأخطاء التى لازمت اداءنا هذا الموسم  والاستعداد الجاد بصورة إيجابية تمهد الطريق للعودة للمنافسة.أخوتى اللاعبين نود مخاطبتكم من القلب للقلب لنتواصل سويا إحياء لسنة المريخ وتواصل أجياله عبر تاريخ المريخ الطويل فدعونا نتحدث معكم  بكل صراحة دافعنا الأساسى الحفاظ على سمعة المريخ العريق بالتضحية ونكران الذات والذود عن شعار المريخ بالغالى والنفيس بكل تجرد مستلهمين الملاحم البطولية التى سطرها أبناء المريخ والذين إتسموا وعرفوا بحرارة القلب والاخلاص والتفانى فى الذود عن النجمة التى زينت ولاتزال تزين صدور كل من ينضم لركب المريخ مرددين بكل فخر وإعتزاز تلك الألقاب المعبرة والحقيقة لفتية المريخ الذين إستمدوا صمودهم ورجولتهم من لون الشعار الذى يرتدونه ولنتذكر جميعا الألقاب المشهورة مثل الشياطين الحمر والأبطال الأشاوس والذين ظلوا على عهدهم مع المريخ يحققون المعجزات عام بعد عام لن تنل لهم قناة ولم يقف فريق محلى أو اجنبى أمامهم حيث كانوا يزلزلون أرض الملعب أمام الخصوم وياويل لفريق يحرز هدفا فى مرمى المريخ سرعان ما يصبح الملعب كتلة لهب حمراء ومرجل يغلى حتى يدرك المريخ التعادل والفوز.لنكن أكثر تفاؤلا ونبدأ رحلة العودة والاستعداد لبطولة كأس السودان والموسم الجديد متسلحين بالعزيمة والاصرار من اجل تحقيق الفوز لنمسح دموع تلك الجماهير الوفية ونسيان الآثار السالبة لنتائج هذا الموسم، مؤكدين حاجة المريخ الماسة لصمودكم منوهين بأن مريخنا العظيم يمر بمرحلة حساسة جدا ومنعطف خطير لمسيرة الزعيم المريخ فهى مرحلتكم وهذا يومكم وأنتم الرائد الذى لايخذل أهله ولانشك فى أنكم لن تلبوا نداء المريخ وأن تهبوا وتقفوا وقفة رجل واحد لتحقيق الانجاز والاعجاز للمريخ ونرد الصاع صاعين و هذا ليس بغريب على فتية المريخ طوال المسيرة الحافلة عبر التاريخ الرياضى الطويل بل يعتبر جزء كبير من ثقافة من تشرفوا بإرتداء شعار المريخ والذى سيصب فى التراث والموروث الحقيقى للمريخ، جماهير المريخ الوفية الصابرة لن تقبل منكم سوى العودة الفورية للتنافس الجاد من خلال احراز نصر غالى على الهلال فى ختام مباريات الدورى الممتاز فى نهاية شهر نوفمبر القادم انشاء الله والعمل الجاد لاحراز كأس السودان وتكرار الهزيمة للهلال لتكون مسك الختام لهذا الموسم وفاتح شهية للموسم الجديد وبالعودة بالكاسات المحمولة وهذا أضعف الايمان.نتوقع من الجهاز الفنى ونخص المدرب كاربونى بمعالجة كل السلبيات ورفع اللياقة البدنية والروح المعنوية لللاعبين والبدء بخطة لعب واضحة المعالم ومن عدة محاور للمباريات المتبقية وخاصة لقاء القمة ورد الاعتبار للهزيمة الاخيرة شريطة ان تحمل بين طياتها هدوء الاعصاب، تكثيف خط الدفاع والوسط خلال ربع الساعة الاولى للمباراة مرحلة جس النبض والأهم من ذلك إنتهاج سياسة الرقابة اللصيقة وأسلوب الهجوم المباغت لرد الصاع صاعين.خلاصة رسالتنا لكم أخوتى اللاعبين هى المريخ يكون أو لايكون والكرة بملعبكم للتضحية من أجل المريخ وسمعته التى نعتبرها نحن أهل القبيلة الحمراء خطوط حمراء استمد منها المريخ شعاره الأحمر الوهاج.فى الختام الانظار والأمال معلقة عليكم للعودة للتنافس من خلال ماتبقى من مباريات وخاصة لقاءات القمة واحراز نصر كبير على الهلال فى ختام الممتاز واحراز كأس السودان إنشاء الله لنقدمه هدية لجماهير المريخ الأصيلة الوفية من خلال مجلس الادارة الحالى وفاء وعرفانا لانجازاتهم الغير مسبوقة والتاريخية والمنحوتة بأحرف من ذهب فى تاريخ المريخ القديم والحديث. الله معكم وقلوبنا معكم.مع تحياتى الطاهر هوارى

*

----------


## الطاهر هواري

*ابحار فوق العاده مع كابتن الطاهر هواري
كنت ابحر في مواقع متعدده علي شبكة الانترنت متابعاومنقبا في شخصية حمزه عوض الله الرياضي الذي لفت انتباهي مؤخرا بما يثار حوله مننقاش هو وزميلته المبدعه المتألقه ميرفت حسين لأقارن بينهم حول من هو احق بالأهليهلأستوديوهات الاي ار تي ولم اجد مقارنه بين الاثنين ليس في الشهادات ولكن في فارقالخبرات وكانت كفة ميرفت هي الاعلي كعبا
ووجدت مداخله من حمزه عوض الله يذكر انهتقريبا اول كتابه صحفيه له كانت رد علي الكابتن طاهر هواري
وهذا قادني لحمل عدتيوعتادي متوجها لكابتن طاهر لعمل لقاء معه حتي نربط الحاضر بالماضي
مدخل 
اخيالطاهر طبعا شخصيه معروفه وسفر بذاته ويختزن في دواخله تاريخ عريق يحق لنا ان ننقبما بين دواخل هذا السفر المترحل ونبحر معه في لقاء عبر منتدانا
اولا دعني ابدألك اخي طاهر ان تطرح لي بطاقتك الشخصيه لأن اغلب الناس عرفت اسمك مقرونا بهواري وهيعلي ما اعتقد المدرسه التي برزت من خلالها انت والراحل سامي عز الدين من خلالالدوره المدرسيه في مدني

التحية والتقدير أخى حسين 

البطاقة الشخصية الطاهر محمد بابكر نمر 

الطاهر هوارى لقب أطلقه القبطان المريخابى الحاج حسن عثمان أمد الله فى أيامه حيث ربط بين مدرسة الهوارة أنذاك ومسقط راسى جزيرة الفيل وبين هوارى بومدين رئيس الجزائر فى ذلك الوقت.
*2 من من زملاءك في تلك الفتره كان يستحق اللعب فيالقمه ولم تحن له الفرصه
بالمناسبة كل زملائى بمدرسة الهوارة استطاعوا الوصول للقمة واللاعب الوحيد الذى كنت اتوقع له مستقبل باهر بالقمة الكابتن عادل الريح.
*3أول مباراه تلعبها مع المريخ وشعورك حينها وكم كانتالنتيجه
أول مباراة لى غير رسمية مع المريخ كانت أمام الاتحاد البحرواى وانتهت باربعة اهداف لصفر ولعبت فى خانة السيردباك خانة سليمان عبد القادر وكان شعورى عادى جدا حيث لقيت التشجيع والدعم من جماهير المريخ أما أول مباراة رسمية كانت أمام الهلال وانتهت بالتعادل الايجابى هدف لكل فريق. 

*3كنت مدافعا صلدا وهذا كان دائما يقود الناس لإتهامك باللعب العنيف فهلكنت تري انك تلعب بعنف
نعم كنت مدافعا وكان اسلوبى اللعب القانونى حيث كنت اعتمد اسلوب التزحلق فى ابعاد الكرات مما اعطى انطباع للكثيرون بانه لعب عنيف ولم يكن كذلك بل أحمد الله بأننى لم اتعرض لاى اصابة طيلة حياتى الرياضية.

*4بينك وبين نفسك في لحظات التامل مؤكد انه يمر بخلدك طيفاحباب زاملوك في تلك الفتره فهل بينكم اتصال وهل هنالك شخص تفتقده وتبحث عنه
أطياف كثيرة لازالت تمر بخلدى حيث عشنا مع أخوة أعزاء فى الزمن الجميل الذى نتمنى أن يعود فقد عشنا الأخاء الحقيقى والاخلاق النبيلة السامية بين هذه الاطياف هنالك كابتن أحمودى ترعرعنا سويا وتزاملنا بالمراحل الدراسية وحتى لعبنا كرة القدم سويا والتحق فترة بالمريخ ولم يكتب له النجاح وشاءت الاقدار ان تبعدنا وحتما سنلتقى اذا فى العمر بقية بحول الله تعالى.
 
*5ذكرت لي وقبلها في المنتدي ان سبب تركك المريخ هو الدراسه التي خيرك بينهاوبين الكره محمد اليأس محجوب فهل انت تدين بنجاحك الأكاديمي والعملي لمحمد اليأسمحجوب ام ان في نفسك شيئا يحز تجاهه
حقيقة ان سبب تركى للمريخ كانت الدراسة حيث كنت طالبا بكلية التجارة جامعة القاهرة وخلال فترة الامتحانات تم استدعائى للنادى لمقابلة مجلس الادارة ووقتها كان محمد الياس الكوارتى نائب رئيس النادى حيث ابلغنى بقرار مجلس الادارة القاضى بين طلب العلم أو ترك المريخ وابلغته بأننى لن اترك الجامعة وبعد انتهاء الامتحانات سوف اواصل نشاطى الرياضى مع المريخ فكان الرفض هو سيد الموقف وعندها قررت ان اواصل تعليمى واترك المريخ.
لدى الكثير ضد تصرفات محمد الياس وأعضاء مجلسه حيث كانت هنالك ممارسات غير اخلاقية تتمثل فى ممارسة سياسة فرق تسود بيم اللاعبين وممارسة اسلوب الابتزاز حيث كان المريخ يضم مجموعة كبيرة من الطلاب وكان هنالك فرق فى المعاملة حيث كنت انا والمرحوم سامى نصرف اعانة شهرية قيمتها خمسون جنيها فى حين لم تصرف لبقية اللاعبين ووقتها طالبت الادارة بضرورة المساواة فى المعاملة فكانت بداية الخلاف مع المجلس بل كانت بداية النهاية لتعاملى مع المريخ حيث وصلت لطريق مسدود فى التعامل مع هذا المجلس.
رغم ذلك لازالت تربطنى علاقة طيبة مع جميع ابناء المريخ حتى محمد الياس واعضاء مجلسه.

*المنتخب الوطني في تلك من كان يضم واولمباراه تنافسيه لك معه وكم كانت النتيجه
الطيب سند، السر بدوى، سليمان عبد القادر، فيصل كورى، حافظ عبيد، عبده موسى، فوزى المرضى، بشارة عبد النضيف، بشرى وهبة، الفاتح الريشة، قلة، حمورى الصغير، كمال عبد الوهاب، على قاقارين، الجيلى عبد الخير، مصطفى النقر، عمار خالد، عبده الشيخ، الطاهر هوارى.
اول مباراة باستاد الخرطوم ضد الفريق الكينى وانتهت بهدف وحيد لعصام حمورى الصغير
*6 اول رحله خارجيه مع المريخوالنتيجه
ملاوى النتيجة التعادل 1/1

*7مؤكد ان المواقف المحرجه والقفشات المضحكه كثيره في مجتمع الرياضيينليتك تذكر لنا منها بعض المواقف
من المواقف المضحكة كنا نؤدى مباراة المريخ وكانون ياوندى بدوالا عندما هجمت بعنف شديد على لاعب كانون أوسو حيث تعرض للاصابة حيث تمت محاصرتى من لاعبى ياوندى ووفر لى لاعبى المريخ الحماية من خلال دائرة توسطت قطرها مع اصرار لاعبى كانون الوصول لى حيث كان كابتن سليمان ينادى على الحكم الذى كان من افريقيا الوسطى باللغة العربية ياحكم عندها قلت لسليمان بأن الحكم يتحدث الفرنسية فقط عندها داهمنى سليمان متساءلا طيب حكم بالفرنساوى شنو! 

*8من هو المدرب الذي ترك بصمته لديك والاداريالذي تفتقده بين اداري اليوم والاعب الذي تحتفظ له بالحنين
مدربين من بينهم المرحوم الامين يوسف ابو ليلى، المدرب القدير محمد حسن ضو البيت ، دقنو ، المرحوم منصور رمضان عليه رحمة الله، شيوناك، والمدرب الالمانى الخبير سيزر.
الادارى الذى نفتقده المرحوم حسن ابو العائلة عليه رحمة الله.
اللاعب كمال عبد الوهاب الذى شجعنى فى اول مباراة لى ضد الهلال.

*9 علي حسب معرفتكوصداقتك بدكتور كمال شداد بكل صراحه رأيك فيه كقيادي للاتحاد الرياضي
كمال شداد رياضى معروف مشكلته بأنه عنيد والعناد لايصلح فى مجال العمل الرياضى وخاصة فى قيادة الاتحاد العام.

*10اولاحفظ الله ابناءك ووفقهم في دراستهم ومابين الطب والرياضه والمحاسبه
يقودنيلتساءل هل لدي ابناءك اهتمام بالرياضه بشكل عام وتشجيع كرة القدم بشكلخاص
نعم لدى ابنائى أهتمامات رياضية والأسرة مقسومة فى تشجيع كرة القدم بين الأحمر والأزرق.
*

----------


## حسام الدين مصطفى

*ياسلام عليك ياهوارى... ولك التحية فعلا انت كبير والكبير كبير .. ونسأل الله أن يسدد رمى ابطال المريخ الأشاوس والعهد الذى بيننا النصر والكأس .
*

----------


## الطاهر هواري

*ابحار فوق العاده مع كابتن الطاهر هواري




كنت ابحر في مواقع متعدده علي شبكة الانترنت متابعا ومنقبا في شخصية حمزه عوض الله الرياضي الذي لفت انتباهي مؤخرا بما يثار حوله من نقاش هو وزميلته المبدعه المتألقه ميرفت حسين لأقارن بينهم حول من هو احق بالأهليه لأستوديوهات الاي ار تي ولم اجد مقارنه بين الاثنين ليس في الشهادات ولكن في فارق الخبرات وكانت كفة ميرفت هي الاعلي كعبا
ووجدت مداخله من حمزه عوض الله يذكر انه تقريبا اول كتابه صحفيه له كانت رد علي الكابتن طاهر هواري
وهذا قادني لحمل عدتي وعتادي متوجها لكابتن طاهر لعمل لقاء معه حتي نربط الحاضر بالماضي
مدخل 
اخي الطاهر طبعا شخصيه معروفه وسفر بذاته ويختزن في دواخله تاريخ عريق يحق لنا ان ننقب ما بين دواخل هذا السفر المترحل ونبحر معه في لقاء عبر منتدانا
اولا دعني ابدأ لك اخي طاهر ان تطرح لي بطاقتك الشخصيه لأن اغلب الناس عرفت اسمك مقرونا بهواري وهي علي ما اعتقد المدرسه التي برزت من خلالها انت والراحل سامي عز الدين من خلال الدوره المدرسيه في مدني

التحية والتقدير أخى حسين 

البطاقة الشخصية الطاهر محمد بابكر نمر 

الطاهر هوارى لقب أطلقه القبطان المريخابى الحاج حسن عثمان أمد الله فى أيامه حيث ربط بين مدرسة الهوارة أنذاك ومسقط راسى جزيرة الفيل وبين هوارى بومدين رئيس الجزائر فى ذلك الوقت.
*2 من من زملاءك في تلك الفتره كان يستحق اللعب في القمه ولم تحن له الفرصه

بالمناسبة كل زملائى بمدرسة الهوارة استطاعوا الوصول للقمة واللاعب الوحيد الذى كنت اتوقع له مستقبل باهر بالقمة الكابتن عادل الريح.
*3أول مباراه تلعبها مع المريخ وشعورك حينها وكم كانت النتيجه

أول مباراة لى غير رسمية مع المريخ كانت أمام الاتحاد البحرواى وانتهت باربعة اهداف لصفر ولعبت فى خانة السيردباك خانة سليمان عبد القادر وكان شعورى عادى جدا حيث لقيت التشجيع والدعم من جماهير المريخ أما أول مباراة رسمية كانت أمام الهلال وانتهت بالتعادل الايجابى هدف لكل فريق. 

*3كنت مدافعا صلدا وهذا كان دائما يقود الناس لإتهامك باللعب العنيف فهل كنت تري انك تلعب بعنف
نعم كنت مدافعا وكان اسلوبى اللعب القانونى حيث كنت اعتمد اسلوب التزحلق فى ابعاد الكرات مما اعطى انطباع للكثيرون بانه لعب عنيف ولم يكن كذلك بل أحمد الله بأننى لم اتعرض لاى اصابة طيلة حياتى الرياضية.

*4بينك وبين نفسك في لحظات التامل مؤكد انه يمر بخلدك طيف احباب زاملوك في تلك الفتره فهل بينكم اتصال وهل هنالك شخص تفتقده وتبحث عنه
أطياف كثيرة لازالت تمر بخلدى حيث عشنا مع أخوة أعزاء فى الزمن الجميل الذى نتمنى أن يعود فقد عشنا الأخاء الحقيقى والاخلاق النبيلة السامية بين هذه الاطياف هنالك كابتن أحمودى ترعرعنا سويا وتزاملنا بالمراحل الدراسية وحتى لعبنا كرة القدم سويا والتحق فترة بالمريخ ولم يكتب له النجاح وشاءت الاقدار ان تبعدنا وحتما سنلتقى اذا فى العمر بقية بحول الله تعالى.

*5ذكرت لي وقبلها في المنتدي ان سبب تركك المريخ هو الدراسه التي خيرك بينها وبين الكره محمد اليأس محجوب فهل انت تدين بنجاحك الأكاديمي والعملي لمحمد اليأس محجوب ام ان في نفسك شيئا يحز تجاهه
حقيقة ان سبب تركى للمريخ كانت الدراسة حيث كنت طالبا بكلية التجارة جامعة القاهرة وخلال فترة الامتحانات تم استدعائى للنادى لمقابلة مجلس الادارة ووقتها كان محمد الياس الكوارتى نائب رئيس النادى حيث ابلغنى بقرار مجلس الادارة القاضى بين طلب العلم أو ترك المريخ وابلغته بأننى لن اترك الجامعة وبعد انتهاء الامتحانات سوف اواصل نشاطى الرياضى مع المريخ فكان الرفض هو سيد الموقف وعندها قررت ان اواصل تعليمى واترك المريخ.
لدى الكثير ضد تصرفات محمد الياس وأعضاء مجلسه حيث كانت هنالك ممارسات غير اخلاقية تتمثل فى ممارسة سياسة فرق تسود بين اللاعبين وممارسة اسلوب الابتزاز حيث كان المريخ يضم مجموعة كبيرة من الطلاب وكان هنالك فرق فى المعاملة حيث كنت انا والمرحوم سامى نصرف اعانة شهرية قيمتها خمسون جنيها فى حين لم تصرف لبقية اللاعبين ووقتها طالبت الادارة بضرورة المساواة فى المعاملة فكانت بداية الخلاف مع المجلس بل كانت بداية النهاية لتعاملى مع المريخ حيث وصلت لطريق مسدود فى التعامل مع هذا المجلس.
رغم ذلك لازالت تربطنى علاقة طيبة مع جميع ابناء المريخ حتى محمد الياس واعضاء مجلسه.

*المنتخب الوطني في تلك من كان يضم واولمباراه تنافسيه لك معه وكم كانت النتيجه
الطيب سند، السر بدوى، سليمان عبد القادر، فيصل كورى، حافظ عبيد، عبده موسى، فوزى المرضى، بشارة عبد النضيف، بشرى وهبة، الفاتح الريشة، قلة، حمورى الصغير، كمال عبد الوهاب، على قاقارين، الجيلى عبد الخير، مصطفى النقر، عمار خالد، عبده الشيخ، الطاهر هوارى.
اول مباراة باستاد الخرطوم ضد الفريق الكينى وانتهت بهدف وحيد لعصام حمورى الصغير
*6 اول رحله خارجيه مع المريخ والنتيجه
ملاوى النتيجة التعادل 1/1

*7مؤكد ان المواقف المحرجه والقفشات المضحكه كثيره في مجتمع الرياضيين ليتك تذكر لنا منها بعض المواقف
من المواقف المضحكة كنا نؤدى مباراة المريخ وكانون ياوندى بدوالا عندما هجمت بعنف شديد على لاعب كانون أوسو حيث تعرض للاصابة حيث تمت محاصرتى من لاعبى ياوندى ووفر لى لاعبى المريخ الحماية من خلال دائرة توسطت قطرها مع اصرار لاعبى كانون الوصول لى حيث كان كابتن سليمان ينادى على الحكم الذى كان من افريقيا الوسطى باللغة العربية ياحكم ياحكم عندها قلت لسليمان بأن الحكم يتحدث الفرنسية عندها داهمنى سليمان متساءلا طيب حكم بالفرنساوى شنو! 

*8من هو المدرب الذي ترك بصمته لديك والاداري الذي تفتقده بين اداري اليوم والاعب الذي تحتفظ له بالحنين
مدربين من بينهم المرحوم الامين يوسف ابو ليلى، المدرب القدير محمد حسن ضو البيت ، دقنو ، المرحوم منصور رمضان عليه رحمة الله، شيموناك، والمدرب الالمانى الخبير سيزر.
الادارى الذى نفتقده المرحوم حسن ابو العائلة عليه رحمة الله.
اللاعب كمال عبد الوهاب الذى شجعنى فى اول مباراة لى ضد الهلال.

*9 علي حسب معرفتك وصداقتك بدكتور كمال شداد بكل صراحه رأيك فيه كقيادي للاتحاد الرياضي
كمال شداد رياضى معروف مشكلته بأنه عنيد والعناد لايصلح فى مجال العمل الرياضى وخاصة فى قيادة الاتحاد العام.

*10اولاحفظ الله ابناءك ووفقهم في دراستهم ومابين الطب والرياضه والمحاسبه
يقودني لتساءل هل لدي ابناءك اهتمام بالرياضه بشكل عام وتشجيع كرة القدم بشكل خاص
نعم لدى ابنائى أهتمامات رياضية والأسرة مقسومة فى تشجيع كرة القدم بين الأحمر والأزرق.
*

----------


## منتصر

*لوح جميله 
ودرس لجيل المستقبل لكى يعمل للوحده والمحبه والاخلاص للشعار
                        	*

----------


## الطاهر هواري

*شروط الانتماء للمريخ.
نسبة للاخفاقات المتواصلة والتخاذل المستمر من قبل الغالبية العظمى من اللاعبين فى حق المريخ الكيان وما ظل يتعرض له المريخ فى الاونة الاخيرة من تقاعس وعدم تحمل للمسئولية والتى نتج عنها خسارة المريخ لمباريات كانت فى متناول الارجل والتى قادت لضياع بطولتى الممتاز وكأس السودان وما تبعها من هزائم من الند التقليدى وبالتحديد فى نهائى كأس السودان.
انطلاقا من مبادئ المريخ الراسخة فقد قرر المريخ انتهاج سياسة جديدة مبنية على شروط واسس ومبادئ يجب أن تتوفر فى كل لاعبى المريخ استشعارا للمسئولية التاريخية وحفاظا على الموروث لتراث المريخ عبر أجياله المختلفة.
نقولها بالفم المليان بأن شرف الانتماء للمريخ شرف يتمناه أى لاعب كرة قدم على أرض المليون ميل مربع والقارة السمراء، نؤكد هنا بأن هذا الشرف له شروط ومواصفات ومن يأنس فى نفسه الكفاءة بالانضمام لركب المريخ العظيم والدخول فى رحاب وحضن القلعة الحمراء سواء كان سودانى بالميلاد أوبالتجنس، هاوى أو محترف عليه إجتياز الشروط الواجب توفرها للانضمام لركب المريخ والتشرف بإرتداء شعار المريخ وإحياء سنة المريخ وتواصل أجياله عبر تاريخ المريخ الطويل.
شروطنا بسيطة جدا وتتمثل فى ما هو آت:-
1. الحفاظ على سمعة المريخ العريق بالتضحية ونكران الذات والتعامل معها على أساس أنها خطوط حمراء استمد منها المريخ شعاره الأحمر الوهاج.
2. البذل والعطاء حتى أخر قطرة دم من أجل شعار المريخ الكيان.
3. تلبية نداء المريخ والذود عن شعار المريخ بالغالى والنفيس بكل تجرد ونكران ذات.
4. استلهام الدروس والعبر والملاحم البطولية التى سطرها أبناء المريخ.
5. التمتع بحرارة القلب والاخلاص والتفانى فى الذود عن النجمة.
6. الصمود والرجولة المستمدة من لون الشعار الأحمر.
7. الاستعداد البدنى والنفسى والفنى لحمل الالقاب المشهورة مثل الشياطين الحمر والأبطال الأشاوس.
8. الجاهزية البدنية والنفسية والفنية لتحقيق المعجزات موسم بعد موسم.
9. رفع شعار أن لا يقف فريق محلى أو اجنبى أمام المريخ. 
10. زلزلة أرض الملعب أمام الخصوم عند محاولتهم النيل من المريخ.
11. رفع شعار ياويل لفريق يحرز هدفا فى مرمى المريخ حتى نحول الملعب كتلة لهب حمراء ومرجل يغلى حتى يدرك المريخ التعادل والفوز.

مسك الختام 

المريخ لن يجامل فى هذه الشروط وجماهير المريخ ستكون بالمرصاد لكل من تسول له نفسه العبث او التلاعب بقيم ومبادئ المريخ الكيان وتاريخ المريخ لن يغفر لمن يقصر أو يتخاذل فى حق المريخ.

أنا المريخ أنا التاريخ
أنا البعرف اجيب الكاس
وانا العرفوني كل الناس
انا السواى ما حداث
وكلو كلامي بى مقياس
انا المريخ


*

----------


## الطاهر هواري

*شعاع النجوم صفحة أسبوعية
الأحد, 16 مايو 2010 06:55
إعداد: شريف محمد عثمان

كيف تم بناء الولاء والتضحيات بعد الرياضة الجماهيرية؟
أحمد البلال يكتب من المساطب الجنوبية و(ابن البان) عن (الفتية) الذين لم يشبوا على الطوق!!
واللواء خالد يقول : لن يرتدي شعارنا إلا القادرون على اقتحام الموت
ابن البان: يكتب عن (الفتية) الذين لم يشبوا على الطوق

وبمناسبة اشتراك خمسة من النجوم الجدد مع المريخ في ذات المباراة التي كتب عنها الاستاذ احمد البلال الطيب – كتب (ابن البان) ما يلي:-
بعنوان: فيا أيها المريخ سلام عليك:
كان من الممكن ان يكون عبورك ليلة النصر كل النصر حتى سيناء وحتى نهاية الارض المحتلة.. وكان يومها يرى (احبابك) اشجار (حيفا) و(يافا) ومآذن المسجد الاقصى ولكنك اكتفيت بعبور واحد تاركا بقية العبور لايام قادمات.. فكل شئ يؤهلك ان تكون بعد اليوم سيد القبيلة وحامي الحمى وسيد بن مازن؛ فالفتية الذين لم يشبوا على الطوق بعد كانوا:
كأنهم على ظهور الخيل نبت ربا
من شدة الخزم لا من شدة الخزم
كانوا كذلك وكانوا اكثر من ذلك حين اشتد (زيم) وحين اينعت رؤوس واشرأبت سواعد كانوا شياطين السماء اذا كان اخرون (شواطين) الارض- او رواد الفضاء – كانوا التكنولوجيا (مازدا) وكانوا (السمو) في (سامي) واحمرار اللهب في (حموري) وكانوا (السند) في (سند) – نعم حين اقبلوا اقبلت معهم ريح الصبا وجرت الفضاء رخاء وكان النصر في يوم النصر – فيا ايها المريخ سلام عليك وفتاة المريخ تفضي عليك شبال النصر.
تعليق:
المعنيون (بسند) هو الطيب سند حارس مرمى المريخ السابق و(بشواطين) لاعب الهلال السابق و(رواد الفضاء) يقصد به علي قاقارين – هداف الهلال ولاعبه السابق.
احمد البلال الطيب.. يكتب من المسطبة الجنوبية
عقب انتصار المريخ على الهلال 1/صفر بتاريخ الجمعة 20/5/1977 من كرة مررها (مازدا) لسامي لحموري الذي اودعها الشباك ونقلا عن جريدة (الايام) في التاريخ المذكور كتب الاستاذ الاعلامي المعروف احمد البلال الطيب وقد سبق المباراة (نفخة) هلالية كما سماها الاستاذ الكبير تؤكد (ان من المحال ان يهزم الهلال) وكان ذلك استنتاجا و(هميا) من ان المريخ قد اشرك خمسة من اللاعبين الجدد الذين لم يسبق لهم المشاركة في مباريات المريخ فكتب ما يلي:-
انطوت على قرطاس الواقع وداخل عقر الدار (نفخة) طالما استمعنا لها مؤخرا نحن المريخاب وهي اسطورة (من المحال ان يهزم المريخ الهلال) وعشية الجمعة كنا على موعد مع تحطيم هذه النظرية والعبور على حاجز الحقيقة تحطيما لجسر الوهم – الاسم (مازدا) المؤهلات ليسانس اكاديمي وكروي – الموقع الشريان الرئيسي ومعه المقاتل (عمر) يصول ويجول – المدفعية الموجهة لمرمى الهلال تتكون من (عبده الشيخ) الذي كسر حاجز النحس واجتاز الامتحان بدرجة مستبسل و(سامي) المتحرك المتوهج اما الرجولة والكفاح تسيران اينما سار (حموري) – و(زيكو) كفاية انو النصر بدأ من عنده – نرجع للخلف (سليمان) بخبرته و(فتحي) واسمه الثاني (فرج الله) يحمل اوصافه و(عبده ساتي) شبل مولود باسنانه (وهواري) كفاية انو هواري وبس – اما (السند) مسنود إلى سند – وجاء (العمدة) بدل (زيكو) والناس اظنهم عرفوا ليه سموه العمدة – قائد الاوركسترا من الخارج اللواء الخالد والعقيد القلبو حار والعميد (فؤاد التوم) وبقية العقد الميمون في مجلس الادارة وقادها من خط التماس (دقنو) و(بشرى) المعلم والعظيم (بشارة) وهو يرتدي فنلة المريخ.
التحية لابنائنا وهذه دعوة مفتوحة لتكريمهم وهاردلكم اصدقاءنا اللدودين – والدنيا حالها يوم تفرح ويوم تبكي.
المريخ الكوكب الاحمر (ابن خلدون)
المريخ ـ الكوكب المعروف في المجموعة الشمسية ويسمى ايضا الكوكب الاحمر وسمي الاغريق اله الحرس (مارس) على اسمه – يوحي بالمعارك والدم ويعتقد العلماء ان وجود مواد حديدية على سطحه هو سبب اللون الاحمر الذي يميز تربته ويدور المريخ حول محوره في 24.5 ساعة وحول الشمس (687) يوما اي ان سنته تبلغ ضعف السنة الارضية ويحتفظ جوه بغاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون مع قليل من بخار الماء ودرجة حرارة الكوكب عند خط الاستواء (27) درجة مئوية او هي درجة معقولة يحتملها (الانسان) اثناء النهار على المريخ.. أما في الليل فتنخفض درجة الحرارة إلى (73) درجة تحت الصفر وفي القطبين بين ان تبلغ (100) تحت الصفر ولوحظ ان الكوكب مغطى بمادة بيضاء عند القطبين تتسع مساحتها في الشتاء ويعتقد انها جليد من غاز الكربون المتجمد ويدور حول المريخ قمران صغيران هما (فوبوس وديموس) اشبه بالاشبال والمريخ هو الكوكب الرابع ويبعد عن الشمس (228) مليون كم وعندما يقترب من الارض يحتفظ بمسافة قدرها (56) مليون كم عن الارض وكتلة الارض تبلغ قدر كتلة المريخ تسع مرات وكان القدماء يعتقدون ان الذي يقترن ميلاده بوقوع المريخ في برجه يكون صاحب مقدرة على النضال والقتال؛ فالمريخ هو ابو الزعازع رب الهول والحرب- وكان الفلكيون القدماء يزعمون ان من نظر اليه المريخ يكون قوي الرأس حديد النظر – عزيز الغضب – اذا غضب قامت نفسه ان كان مسعودا كان اميرا وان كان منحوسا ينال اهوالا كثيرة وينجو باذن الله.. اما المرأة فتكون صاحب رأي وتدبير حاذقة لبيبة اكثر اولادها من الذكور – تحت الفرح والطيب وشرب القهوة – عزيزة النفس يعشقها ارباب المناصب والاقلام وكان العرب يطلقون عليه اسم (القاهر) وعلى اسمه سميت (القاهرة).
فقد انشئت مدينة القاهرة وهو طالع ظاهر في (969) ميلادية والمريخ هو الكوكب الوحيد في المجموعة الشمسية المرشح لامكان وجود نوع من الحياة به وقد استوحى الادباء هذا الاحتمال ليكتبوا مغامرات اهل المريخ على الارض في رحلاتهم الفضائية مع سكان الكوكب الاحمر وقد ارسلت اليه مركبات فضائية بعث بها الامريكان والسوفيت فالتقطت الصور لسطحه وأخذت (فايكن) عينات من ترابه لتحليلها واتضح ان هذا الكوكب يحتوي على بعض الاوكسوجين والماء وان تفاعلات سريعة تحدث اذا خلط ترابه بمواد عضوية ولكن العلماء لم يتمكنوا من تأكيد وجود اي نوع من انواع الحياة على سطح المريخ ومازالوا في حيرة شديدة من طبيعة التفاعلات الجارية على سطحه والبعض يعتقد ان هناك حياة نباتية في المريخ ويعتزمون اجراء المزيد من التجارب.
والمريخ هو اكثر الكواكب اثارة لخيال البشر فهذا الكوكب هو مصدر الهام للادباء والشعراء وصار تحديا للعلماء فكلما حصلوا على معلومات اكثر عنه ازدادت طبيعته غموضا والمريخ الذي اتخذه الاغريق رمزا للمقاتل وسماه العرب (القاهر) لا غرابة ان يكون في السودان شعارا رياضيا يحمل معاني القوة والمثابرة انتهى.
كان هذا المقال بقلم الاديب السوداني الراحل (ابن خلود) طيب الله ثراه.

*

----------


## zahababeker

*والله يا كابتن الطاهر مثل هذه الصور مهمة جدا لجيل اليوم . لمعرفة تاريخ النادي العريق . وتذيد من ثقافتنا كثيرا . وتقرب المسافة بين الاعب والمشجع . 

تشكر كثيرا كابتن الطاهر ونتمنى مزيد ومزيد من الالبومات الرياضية الموثقة ... 
*

----------


## ابوالتيمان

*​لا شك انها فترة ولا اروع بس الملفات المرفقة محجوبة!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## د النور البليل محمد

*لكم التحية و انتم تضعون الابتسامة في شافهنا
                        	*

----------


## نصرالدين أحمد محمد

*يا ليت نقتدي بحبهم وغيرتهم ( أرجع لينا تاني )
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*التحية للكابتن هواري
في انتظار الزكريات الجميلة
                        	*

----------

